# The holy cow!!! that was a big SPIDER! driveling in the creek thread



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

have fun


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

dont you mean the holy carp that was a big spider driveling in the creek thread


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)

took me a secound to find this one


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure that thread title will survive the editors there, young jedi..



dad gum bama i never get to be #1


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

would miguel please bring the jackleg to the meeting it just wont be the same


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure that thread title will survive the editors there, young jedi..



Hey RH.  hows that fire situation down that way??  Any ideas if we are gonna get to do our ride through there next week??


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

...and no video. Rookie!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

Yall tryin to hide from me.    


Howdy Kim. My condolences on the loss of your dad. 

Hey Lane. 

Killa in da houze.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> ...and no video. Rookie!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

now ur cookin seth


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> now ur cookin seth


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall tryin to hide from me.
> 
> 
> Howdy Kim. My condolences on the loss of your dad.
> ...



Hey Tbug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Good job Seth. I am impressed with how your taste in music is progressing.

Oh, and so we don't go through this one lopsided


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall tryin to hide from me.
> 
> 
> Howdy Kim. My condolences on the loss of your dad.
> ...



heyy tbug


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good job Seth. I am impressed with how your taste in music is progressing.
> 
> Oh, and so we don't go through this one lopsided
> View attachment 602077



nice of you to join us ya jackleg 

oh and hey to you miguel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Who let Seth outta da basement???


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall tryin to hide from me.
> 
> 
> Howdy Kim. My condolences on the loss of your dad.
> ...





Hey there booty shooter!



Seth carter said:


>




Thank you very much.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who let Seth outta da basement???



there was a big spider down there 
thats the one thing im scared of


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2011)

Seth,

Congratz on being 1st one "in the pool" this time around 


Evenin folks. 

Me's a luvin' this cool May wedda !!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> dont you mean the holy carp that was a big spider driveling in the creek thread



sure you did!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Seth,
> 
> Congratz on being 1st one "in the pool" this time around
> 
> ...



Come on down to Albeeeny. It may not as been as hot as last week but my shadow got sunburned today.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

Hello fellow bastions of society!
Hope everyone's night is going according to plan!


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

Bama/Robert...are you and Fishbait going to save a bullet and just use pebbles this year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hello fellow bastions of society!
> Hope everyone's night is going according to plan!



That word isn't censored???


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That word isn't censored???



Guess not?
Did'nt end in "itches" or "ards!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

Sorry folks,  Stepped out to update my SPOT trakker for the trip.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Bama/Robert...are you and Fishbait going to save a bullet and just use pebbles this year?



yep. I got some good skipping rocks to chunk at 'em. 

Actually, i think i'll shoot a sow with my x-bow first, and then switch to going for the high body count. 
My 1187 Supermag vs. Fish-bro's machine gun. Should be a good matchup!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall tryin to hide from me.



I ain't!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Bama/Robert...are you and Fishbait going to save a bullet and just use pebbles this year?



Nah, Bait's itching to lay the smack on some piggies with that new SX-AR .308 that I got him for Christmas. 

He's planning on multiple fatalities with every sunrise and sunset.


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yep. I got some good skipping rocks to chunk at 'em.
> 
> Actually, i think i'll shoot a sow with my x-bow first, and then switch to going for the high body count.
> My 1187 Supermag vs. Fish-bro's machine gun. Should be a good matchup!



Yes, this ought to be interesting!   I think ya'll need a camera 1/2 man.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

This place is goin to da pigs!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yep. I got some good skipping rocks to chunk at 'em.
> 
> Actually, i think i'll shoot a sow with my x-bow first, and then switch to going for the high body count.
> My 1187 Supermag vs. Fish-bro's machine gun. Should be a good matchup!



Actually, your Baitbro is dropping hints about a possible 1187 in 3" for moi's 13th anniversary present. 

He's not satisfied with my choosy hunting style lately. 





chuckb7718 said:


> I ain't!



Hiya there Chuckypoo!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sorry folks,  Stepped out to update my SPOT trakker for the trip.



Spot whut?
Sorry bought your loss, Kim!
Hope you're okay!


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, Bait's itching to lay the smack on some piggies with that new SX-AR .308 that I got him for Christmas.
> 
> He's planning on multiple fatalities with every shot, at sunrise and sunset.




There ya go Lea. Fixed it for ya!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> This place is goin to da pigs!!!
> 
> View attachment 602081





NOSEY TOUCHING of LIVE noses!   


I am SOOOO jealous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Guess not?
> Did'nt end in "itches" or "ards!



Speakin of "itches", I wonder how eatin that poison ivy is workin out for that fella?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> This place is goin to da pigs!!!
> 
> View attachment 602081



HEY SIS!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Yes, this ought to be interesting!   I think ya'll need a camera 1/2 man.



we do need a judge on some of the shots. Like last year, Fishbait left a bunch of hog teeth in a foodplot and i left an eyeball in another. Now, i think the eyeball was a sure kill, but does Fishbait get credit for teeth? 

we go by the honor system on big boars. A gutshot counts as a perfect kill because we are not climbing down ravines to retrieve them stanky thangs.


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> There ya go Lea. Fixed it for ya!




I didn't say nuttin about shots, he looks so tough toting that big gun, he's just gonna give them the Chuck Norris staredown and watch em drop.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Seth....?


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on down to Albeeeny. It may not as been as hot as last week but my shadow got sunburned today.


 
Wish could. Gotta settle for short walks with the Mrs. in the cool breeze  & _not touch too much petrol _.  "Fundz-R-low" is a ruff condition! ( Thank U Mr. Prez for all that drillin' U ain't doin'  )


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya there Chuckypoo!



The rest of ya'll can read 'em and weep....
Got me a "Chuckypoo"!
 Bugsey!!!!
Hope you and yours have been well!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Wish could. Gotta settle for short walks with the Mrs. in the cool breeze  & _not touch too much petrol _.  "Fundz-R-low" is a ruff condition! ( Thank U Mr. Prez for all that drillin' U ain't doin'  )



I'll come getcha. 



Where ya at exactly?


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

chuck norris charges piggies when hes wounded. wait hes never wounded he just charges piggies for the fun of it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Actually, your Baitbro is dropping hints about a possible 1187 in 3" for moi's 13th anniversary present.
> 
> He's not satisfied with my choosy hunting style lately.
> 
> ...



We've got you set up for a perfect morning shot. You'll hear the pigs coming thru the woods to your right, just stand up and get ready to draw. You'll have a 10-15 yard shot. Now, fishbait and i have already discussed the hogs we are willing to track down but if you butt shoot one again, i'll give you my pistol and you can track him down this time. 













Unless you tell us to go find your pig.


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> The rest of ya'll can read 'em and weep....
> Got me a "Chuckypoo"!
> Bugsey!!!!
> Hope you and yours have been well!



Good, just work and more work.... like everyone else. 

Hope you and your lovely wife are doing well. Can't wait to see you two again.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'll come getcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya at exactly?


 
If yoose get us all ways here in Suwanee, we's got yer dinner  !!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Hey Nic we still going cow uhhh i mean piggie hunting


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Spot whut?
> Sorry bought your loss, Kim!
> Hope you're okay!



Thanks,

And SPOT Trakker.  the GPS tracking unit I keep with me for emergency purposes.  It will post up a link on Facebook, click the link and you can see all where I been and am.


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we do need a judge on some of the shots. Like last year, Fishbait left a bunch of hog teeth in a foodplot and i left an eyeball in another. Now, i think the eyeball was a sure kill, but does Fishbait get credit for teeth?
> 
> Have car, will drive 4 hrs. Fishbait and teeth. Well,  let me think about that one for a while.
> 
> we go by the honor system on big boars. A gutshot counts as a perfect kill because we are not climbing down ravines to retrieve them stanky thangs.




Bud, I know that's right. Who's cutting up 12 to 15 pigs the first day?  To bad Bugsy won't be able to touch a live one.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> If yoose get us all ways here in Suwanee, we's got yer dinner  !!



i used to live in suwanee. i gradumagated from north gwinnett. you from suwanee


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Seth...?


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We've got you set up for a perfect morning shot. You'll hear the pigs coming thru the woods to your right, just stand up and get ready to draw. You'll have a 10-15 yard shot. Now, fishbait and i have already discussed the hogs we are willing to track down but if you butt shoot one again, i'll give you my pistol and you can track him down this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Two bourbon pecan pies and I'll have yall killing em for me and just waking me up for my photo op.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of "itches", I wonder how eatin that poison ivy is workin out for that fella?



You'll hafta ask him!
I ain't eating none of that stuff!!!!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth...?



yep its seth all right we had to have him do a little title adjustment and add a video but yep its seth


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Two bourbon pecan pies and I'll have yall killing em for me and just waking me up for my photo op.



you making pies kin i come


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth....?



yes?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Seth, I can see you. Answer me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> you making pies kin i come



She makes real real real good pies..


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> If yoose get us all ways here in Suwanee, we's got yer dinner  !!



I'd do it if ya needed me to.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth, I can see you. Answer me...



sorry i was tryin to find what u asked me lol


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth, I can see you. Answer me...



I think he's eating supper. Believe it's macaroni and paint chips night.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yes?



Careful Seth move very slowly around nic he knows your there. dont make any sudden movements


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth, I can see you. Answer me...



what dids i do


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i used to live in suwanee. i gradumagated from north gwinnett. you from suwanee


 
Living here now, but it's gettin' old about paying rent. We're starting to house hunt again, the time's right!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sorry i was tryin to find what u asked me lol





Be mindful of what you type. 






Hickorynut head


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

okay, gotta get all the trailcams loaded with batteries and sd cards. Got the first set of external batteries charging up. Gonna be a busy weekend getting things going but the slaughter will commence soon enough.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Be mindful of what you type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what did i do nic?
 cant find it


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She makes real real real good pies..



i me some pies


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what dids i do





You know, I know, and you know that I know. Don`t make me send you to Quack.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Living here now, but it's gettin' old about paying rent. We're starting to house hunt again, the time's right!



where bouts you from originally.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, I know, and you know that I know. Don`t make me send you to Quack.



Seth quick read my signature line nuff said


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, I know, and you know that I know. Don`t make me send you to Quack.



can u tell me what i did please


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, gotta get all the trailcams loaded with batteries and sd cards. Got the first set of external batteries charging up. Gonna be a busy weekend getting things going but the slaughter will commence soon enough.



And I am FORCING myself to do my annual Pre-Booty-Shooting Spring Cleaning and getting all the hog gear together, gathering camo and storing it in the scent box, gun cleaning, bow tuning, toilet scrubbing, shelf dusting, closet cleaning, Goodwill donating and kitchen scrubbing this weekend so I'm free as free can be on the weekends all summer.    





Help me


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> can u tell me what to do





Be mindful of thread titles from now on...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> where bouts you from originally.



His Mama, you idjit...


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And I am FORCING myself to do my annual Pre-Booty-Shooting Spring Cleaning and getting all the hog gear together, gathering camo and storing it in the scent box, gun cleaning, bow tuning, toilet scrubbing, shelf dusting, closet cleaning, Goodwill donating and kitchen scrubbing this weekend so I'm free as free can be on the weekends all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im jealous somebody got a good un. Did i mention i pies


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> can u tell me what i did



You have to even ask that question?   


Nick could tell you to eat dirt and I'd expect you to ask for a spoon.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> Seth quick read my signature line nuff said



HEY!!! You stole part of my quote!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> where bouts you from originally.


 
Long Island, 
then Jersey (9 + moves there) 
then Phillippines, 
then Jersey again, 
then here (about 8 moves in GA!).


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His Mama, you idjit...



i reckon i never figured that un out wid out u a chimin in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And I am FORCING myself to do my annual Pre-Booty-Shooting Spring Cleaning and getting all the hog gear together, gathering camo and storing it in the scent box, gun cleaning, bow tuning, toilet scrubbing, shelf dusting, closet cleaning, Goodwill donating and kitchen scrubbing this weekend so I'm free as free can be on the weekends all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You do know that if you'd skip the scent box and store that camo in a box full of sour corn them rascals will come runnin to you in droves...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, I know, and you know that I know. Don`t make me send you to Quack.







NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> im jealous somebody got a good un. Did i mention i pies



Don't be jealous. Truth of the matter is, I'll get the house picked up, check on the Drivelers, get sidetracked, run out to the archery shop for a cam swap on the Z7 (that's way overdue), pick something up for supper on the way home, get lost watching House Hunters International and then beat myself up all day Sunday for not getting everything done.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Be mindful of thread titles from now on...



oh sorry i typed it in a hurry cause i was tryin too beat sombody else too it


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Long Island,
> then Jersey (9 + moves there)
> then Phillippines,
> then Jersey again,
> then here (about 8 moves in GA!).



i guess you could get to be a stripper addi... i mean striper addict movin around that much. too many p's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Haley just busted her rump in the middle of her song!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that if you'd skip the scent box and store that camo in a box full of sour corn them rascals will come runnin to you in droves...



But will the sound of me heaving over the side of a stand or the smell of my vomit scare them off?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But will the sound of me heaving over the side of a stand or the smell of my vomit scare them off?



It'll draw even more of them in. Sort of a Big Hawg call...


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> HEY!!! You stole part of my quote!



only the part that keeps folks alive. sides you wusnt usin it. so i swipeded it. great quote.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> oh sorry i typed it in a hurry cause i was tryin too beat sombody else too it



Good nuff, I reckon.  

Still sendin` you to Quack though.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haley just busted her rump in the middle of her song!!!



thatll get her some votes


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good nuff, I reckon.
> 
> Still sendin` you to Quack though.


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll draw even more of them in. Sort of a Big Hawg call...



Yeah but then Wobbert-Woo!  and Bait will make me ride in the back of the truck.  


Which, if there's dead piggies and I can touch their noses, would be fine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> thatll get her some votes



I haven't watched it in a few seasons, cause I really don't like it, and was changin channels just in time to catch it...

I think they need a Country version of this show, I could watch that.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't watched it in a few seasons, cause I really don't like it, and was changin channels just in time to catch it...
> 
> I think they need a Country version of this show, I could watch that.



from here on out it pretty much is a country version


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah but then Wobbert-Woo!  and Bait will make me ride in the back of the truck.
> 
> 
> Which, if there's dead piggies and I can touch their noses, would be fine.



They'd be jealous and never take you piggie huntin again.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But will the sound of me heaving over the side of a stand or the smell of my vomit scare them off?



you get to ride in the back of the truck. Both ways.


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



sorry seth we tried to save you from quack but its all over now.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> sorry seth we tried to save you from quack but its all over now.



ive got a golf club


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> only the part that keeps folks alive. sides you wusnt usin it. so i swipeded it. great quote.



May as well take the whole thing then!
Only thing truer is my current sig line!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah but then Wobbert-Woo!  and Bait will make me ride in the back of the truck.
> 
> 
> Which, if there's dead piggies and I can touch their noses, would be fine.



The posting is fast and furious tonight! But you knew the answer was coming anyway!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ive got a golf club



Hes got a cheekun mask


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good nuff, I reckon.
> 
> Still sendin` you to Quack though.







GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> NOSEY TOUCHING of LIVE noses!
> 
> 
> I am SOOOO jealous.


They're get purty big... no minis here   Should have bebies by fall!!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY SIS!!!!



Hey Bro! 

Alright, time to go fetch my wandering Jersey so I can torture my hands milkin her tomorrow...  Yall enjoy


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Oh, where are my manners?  Hello Bug!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

And Snow!!!


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Tbug i will sacrifice and ride in the back 4 u with the pies. somebody got to do it might as well b me


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, where are my manners?  Hello Bug!!!



HEY!!!! Nick!! Pm me yer addy... and have your incubator ready late next week 

Ok, now I gotta go


----------



## killa86 (May 18, 2011)

Food calls. time to eat. see yall later


----------



## Laneybird (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ive got a golf club





killa86 said:


> Hes got a cheekun mask



...and we all had a real good time, somebody told me I was out of my mind.















Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

What's fo supper???


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo supper???



breakfasist time here,where da coffee?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo supper???



Looking like chick-fil-a sammiches and waffle fries tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> HEY!!!! Nick!! Pm me yer addy... and have your incubator ready late next week
> 
> Ok, now I gotta go





Will do! Thanks!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> Food calls. time to eat. see yall later



Same here!

TACOS!!!!!!!

But before I go....
Hey there Snowy!!!
Night folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

A frozen "Healthy Choice" entree for me . . .


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A frozen "Healthy Choice" entree for me . . .


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2011)

I had some Mex 3 hrs ago, ate outside, too 
 (burritos w jalapeno cheese sauce), just couldn't get a brew... was still on the clock .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A frozen "Healthy Choice" entree for me . . .



You slimmin down gettin ready for a twista tourney?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You slimmin down gettin ready for a twista tourney?





Trying to fit back in my nanner slang in time for PCB!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to fit back in my nanner slang in time for PCB!!



You gonna be sportin the chartreuse one or the hot pank one?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo supper???


Home made steak and cheese Quesadilas!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna be sportin the chartreuse one or the hot pank one?




Way things are going now, probably gonna have to wear them both at the sametime for additional coverage . . .





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Home made steak and cheese Quesadilas!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!






Howdy Mitch!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Way things are going now, probably gonna have to wear them both at the sametime for additional coverage . . .



Do we need to color coordinate for the boat?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Way things are going now, probably gonna have to wear them both at the sametime for additional coverage . . .



Ya need waxin to tame the jungle huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Do we need to color coordinate for the boat?




Got another couple going with us, looks like the boat's gonna be full on one trip, not sure about the 2nd trip.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya need waxin to tame the jungle huh?






It ain't da jungle, it's da blubber!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna be sportin the chartreuse one or the hot pank one?


 I hope the only pics we see are those of Mrs. HOQ!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Mitch!!


Whasup Mill!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hope the only pics we see are those of Mrs. HOQ!!



Fat chance of that ever happening...

Sorry Quack, didn't mean to say fat,,,,,,,err,,,,,I meant,,,uhmm,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,ughhh, dangit bro' didn't mean to be so insensitive to your struggle...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got another couple going with us, looks like the boat's gonna be full on one trip, not sure about the 2nd trip.



Let me know


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Mill!!




Waiting on 7am!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fat chance of that ever happening...
> 
> Sorry Quack, didn't mean to say fat,,,,,,,err,,,,,I meant,,,uhmm,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,ughhh, dangit bro' didn't mean to be so insensitive to your struggle...






It's okay, I just wish folks would leave me alone on the beach, either trying to rent shade from me, or dragging me back into the water hollering "Save da whales", it gets old after awhile.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Will do! Thanks!!


Youz welcome  



chuckb7718 said:


> Same here!
> 
> TACOS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey Chuckiepoo, night! 

Ok now I can catch a breather  How yall fine folks doin this evenin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you should take comfort in knowing that they live on a boat called the Rainbow Warrior...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> there was a big spider down there
> thats the one thing im scared of



    Oh Seth, someone's here to say HI to you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Youz welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Snowieeeeee!!!!  Hi!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you should take comfort in knowing that they live on a boat called the Rainbow Warrior...










boneboy96 said:


> Oh Seth, someone's here to say HI to you!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

tree pages alweady


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> tree pages alweady



Seth's sportin the mojo...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear Ya Bro!!.........It'll be here before ya know it



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you should take comfort in knowing that they live on a boat called the Rainbow Warrior...






SnowHunter said:


> Ok now I can catch a breather  How yall fine folks doin this evenin?


Hey Snowy!!

Things are slowly starting to settle down at work!!...........I've left at 5 the last two days in a row!!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



Whatup Hankus?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Snowieeeeee!!!!  Hi!!


QUACK!!  How you doin? Big Hugs to you n Ms Dawn! 


Jeff C. said:


> tree pages alweady


SHMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear Ya Bro!!.........It'll be here before ya know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch! 

Ohhhhh fingers crossed for 2 more of those this week


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



Hankus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> QUACK!!  How you doin? Big Hugs to you n Ms Dawn!
> SHMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Dangit!!!! What happens in two weeks???


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2011)

Hankus...what's up Bud?   And howdy to everyone tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Youz welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Schmoooooo!!!_  How's da Family???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth's sportin the mojo...




Rockin it....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear Ya Bro!!.........It'll be here before ya know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Evenin Mitch!!!



Hankus said:


>






OH yeah


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


>




Hankus bro!!






SnowHunter said:


> QUACK!!  How you doin? Big Hugs to you n Ms Dawn!
> SHMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Give Ms Aimee some suga from us, cause that's the only way we'll ever get any !!





boneboy96 said:


> Hankus...what's up Bud?   And howdy to everyone tonight!






Hiya Boner, your place is really looking good, too bad you only have til Saturday to enjoy it . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hankus...what's up Bud?   And howdy to everyone tonight!




 Ol boy!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yeah I heard!  


Jeff C. said:


> Ol boy!!!



     Hiya snowmama~!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2011)

Alrighty...long day for me tomorrow and an early one to boot!   niters all.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit!!!! What happens in two weeks???


I dunno... what? 



boneboy96 said:


> Hankus...what's up Bud?   And howdy to everyone tonight!


Hey Bob!  


Jeff C. said:


> _Schmoooooo!!!_  How's da Family???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fam is good  Rotten as usual  How you n the Mrs and the Millionaire doin? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will... she sure is a rotten child


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah I heard!
> 
> 
> Hiya snowmama~!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I dunno... what?
> 
> 
> :


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I dunno... what?
> 
> 
> Hey Bob!
> ...




We doin fine, thanks.....da millionaire's gettin filthy rich


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Oh thats what you were talkin about.. I figure there musta been somethin else I'd done forgot about  ITs actually 1 1/2wks if I'm thinkin what yer thinkin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




I'll give her a hint....woof woof woof!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We doin fine, thanks.....da millionaire's gettin filthy rich



How many times ya cut grass so far?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


>


Whatup Drankus!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> Ohhhhh fingers crossed for 2 more of those this week


It's looking real promising!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!!!


Evening Jeff!!........My regards to Mrs. Terri, and Jared!!

Just got off of the phone with baldfish...........Jake Allen got his first pig  with a Longbow this evening!!........Ya'll watch for a thread, and pics in the Trad bow section tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> How many times ya cut grass so far?






You count em!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatup Drankus!!
> 
> It's looking real promising!!
> 
> ...




10-4, will do Bud.....Say hello to Ms Tag fer us

You gonna make it to DOG??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh thats what you were talkin about.. I figure there musta been somethin else I'd done forgot about  ITs actually 1 1/2wks if I'm thinkin what yer thinkin





Jeff C. said:


> I'll give her a hint....woof woof woof!!!



I wasn't thinkin that. I was trying to think what you wuz thinkin. Now I'm thinkin I'm just confuzzled...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You count em!!!


  

Jezzie, the goats and the chickens have been workin on our yard.. but gonna hafta cut it once we get the junk cleaned up!! Gotta find a weed eater for all the fenced parts though


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't thinkin that. I was trying to think what you wuz thinkin. Now I'm thinkin I'm just confuzzled...



Bob messed me up...callin me snowmomma


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't thinkin that. I was trying to think what you wuz thinkin. Now I'm thinkin I'm just confuzzled...



I meant two more days outta work at 5 for Mitch this week  Need some dip?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I meant two more days outta work at 5 for Mitch this week  Need some dip?



And how!!! Five weeks tomorrow...five very long weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Jezzie, the goats and the chickens have been workin on our yard.. but gonna hafta cut it once we get the junk cleaned up!! Gotta find a weed eater for all the fenced parts though




Eatin me up on gas. Between diesel and gas, I've already spent $175.00 and maybe 2 more cuts and I'll have to fill up again


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bob messed me up...callin me snowmomma



You want snowmommas chore list too?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, will do Bud.....Say hello to Ms Tag fer us
> 
> You gonna make it to DOG??


Done!!

I'm hoping the stars line up to allow it!!

I'm needing some serious downtime!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And how!!! Five weeks tomorrow...five very long weeks.


Proud of ya Bro!   Aint easy, thats for sure. Keep at it!



Jeff C. said:


> Eatin me up on gas. Between diesel and gas, I've already spent $175.00 and maybe 2 more cuts and I'll have to fill up again



Yup  told Na we'll just use the bushhog for the yard...about 30 minutes w the tractor and it'll be done w/less fuel usage then the mower.. plus the tractor runs red fuel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> You want snowmommas chore list too?






Just Snowmama . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just Snowmama . . .



That's my Sis you're hittin on there nanner boy...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> You want snowmommas chore list too?



You ain't been round here much lately..lemme think about that



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done!!
> 
> I'm hoping the stars line up to allow it!!
> 
> I'm needing some serious downtime!!








SnowHunter said:


> Proud of ya Bro!   Aint easy, thats for sure. Keep at it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup  told Na we'll just use the bushhog for the yard...about 30 minutes w the tractor and it'll be done w/less fuel usage then the mower.. plus the tractor runs red fuel




I'm gonna start just lettin it go every 2 weeks



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just Snowmama . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's my Sis you're hittin on there nanner boy...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2011)

I'mon call it a night Y'all.....catchya later


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just Snowmama . . .


Easy there HighSpeed 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's my Sis you're hittin on there nanner boy...





Jeff C. said:


> You ain't been round here much lately..lemme think about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly  busy, busy and busier 

We might get lucky and cut it once a month after this...doubtful tho, it'll just look like a jungle


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon call it a night Y'all.....catchya later



Night Shmoo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon call it a night Y'all.....catchya later



I'm right behind you...........well, figuratively speaking..

Night errybuddy..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon call it a night Y'all.....catchya later


I know what you mean!!........Time for me as well!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Well, me too then . . .


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)

anybody home??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm right behind you...........well, figuratively speaking..
> 
> Night errybuddy..



Night Bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> anybody home??





Yup!!  Almost time to run da loader!!  You working??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Lawd, the things i have to do to get piggy porn. All the trail cams are loaded up with fresh batteries and sd cards. Dadblame camera bag weighs 60 pounds with all the cams loaded. Just need some corn and a helper and we should be up and running this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lawd, the things i have to do to get piggy porn. All the trail cams are loaded up with fresh batteries and sd cards. Dadblame camera bag weighs 60 pounds with all the cams loaded. Just need some corn and a helper and we should be up and running this weekend.






Good luck Bama, save some room in the freezer for yo ducks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Bama, save some room in the freezer for yo ducks!!





Hope ya'll wear out the gator trout and big reds down there in PCB. The surgeon i work with has been catching some nice ones over in Destin. Not many, but what he catches is big!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope ya'll wear out the gator trout and big reds down there in PCB. The surgeon i work with has been catching some nice ones over in Destin. Not many, but what he catches is big!





I've never waited this long to hit the flats, usually I would of been 2-3 times by now.  We're gonna hit the tides perfectly so hopefully it will be good, hope to get lucky again on the Triple Tails!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've never waited this long to hit the flats, usually I would of been 2-3 times by now.  We're gonna hit the tides perfectly so hopefully it will be good, hope to get lucky again on the Triple Tails!!



you catch tripletails on the flats? I've only seen them suspending under weedlines, buoys and trash in the channels and deep water.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2011)

I gotta crash.
You night shifters be safe!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you catch tripletails on the flats? I've only seen them suspending under weedlines, buoys and trash in the channels and deep water.





Yep, spotted 4 last year and caught 3!!  Man you talking 'bout some fine eating!!

Looks like a WalMart sack floating on top of the waves!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup!!  Almost time to run da loader!!  You working??



Yep back on the old midnight shift! Loader here at work sure missed me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta crash.
> You night shifters be safe!





G'night Pookie!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2011)

Day #2
One of my team here made some cherry coke cupcakes,mm mmm,dem thangs is good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Day #2
> One of my team here made some cherry coke cupcakes,mm mmm,dem thangs is good.






Hmmmmm, sounds tasty!!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2011)

Buncha crazys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Buncha crazys





SLIPSTA!!!  Whut up lil bro??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Buncha crazys



Tell it like it is.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SLIPSTA!!!  Whut up lil bro??


Not much Quackers ... not much at all.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tell it like it is.



Thats what i do





Night yall.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Buncha crazys



This,from someone right in the middle of us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> This,from someone right in the middle of us





Kinda what I wuz thanking . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda what I wuz thanking . . .



thanking got you in truwble last time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> thanking got you in truwble last time.






Grrrrrrrrr!!


You hanging around waiting on the new birthdays??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> You hanging around waiting on the new birthdays??



I keep hoping to see yours!


I got you somethingspecial.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I keep hoping to see yours!
> 
> 
> I got you somethingspecial.



didja get him one of them frilly nanner holders?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> didja get him one of them frilly nanner holders?



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh It was a Surprise.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I keep hoping to see yours!
> 
> 
> I got you somethingspecial.










Jeff Raines said:


> didja get him one of them frilly nanner holders?









threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh It was a Surprise.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Gonna finish this book.  BBL!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna finish this book.  BBL!!



You at the part about her likes and dislikes yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> You at the part about her likes and dislikes yet?





I know what her dislikes are . . . ME!!   Never have figured out, but 2 of her likes, one of them is MY $$$ and my best friend . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2011)

For hard to find, this creek ran quick last night.

Morning wadrivelers.

Fill ups are free


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

morning folks...I need a nap!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...I need a nap!



go ahead who's watching?

morning jm.


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> go ahead who's watching?
> 
> morning jm.



no one that I can see but when your at work it's just not right....I shoulda stayed in bed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> no one that I can see but when your at work it's just not right....I shoulda stayed in bed



The way I am yawning I should have also.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2011)

Mornin folks.  Now,


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks.  Now,



morning Matty...


----------



## Seth carter (May 19, 2011)

mornin idjits  4 more days of school


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin idjits  4 more days of school



You mean you are actually going to finish out the school year?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin idjits  4 more days of school





jmfauver said:


> You mean you are actually going to finish out the school year?






I doubt it seriously, he's having to attend YDC summer school in preparation for his future . . .


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I doubt it seriously, he's having to attend YDC summer school in preparation for his future . . .



...morning quackers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> ...morning quackers





'Mornin Mike, gonna have to crash soon.  Hope you have a better day.


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin Mike, gonna have to crash soon.  Hope you have a better day.



Only if I was fishing


----------



## dawg2 (May 19, 2011)

holy cow is a trademarked phrase. I will get .25cents for every post in this thread.  It's up to $55.25 now


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Didn't mean to run last night y'all. Had flock protection duty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow is a trademarked phrase. I will get .25cents for every post in this thread.  It's up to $55.25 now





Pfffffffffffffffft!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft!!



Hey Unkle Draknus the cooler is where you always leave it. Just pick up whwere I left off last night


----------



## dawg2 (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unkle Draknus the cooler is where you always leave it. Just pick up whwere I left off last night





Bro, I know you've been incredibly busy, BUT don't forget about yo bro's on Woodys!!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bro, I know you've been incredibly busy, BUT don't forget about yo bro's on Woodys!!!!



I dunno fergit nuttin.



Well maybe nuttin, but not much


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For hard to find, this creek ran quick last night.
> 
> Morning wadrivelers.
> 
> Fill ups are free





jmfauver said:


> Only if I was fishing





dawg2 said:


> holy cow is a trademarked phrase. I will get .25cents for every post in this thread.  It's up to $55.25 now





Hankus said:


> Didn't mean to run last night y'all. Had flock protection duty


 Dat you, Beerkus?!?!?
Hi Ya'll!!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft!!


 there you go again, dangitman!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dat you, Beerkus?!?!?
> Hi Ya'll!!



It me iz dat you?  

Sorry bout the gettin sober thing but I was outta beer and thought that wagon was on a beerrun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Good to hear from ya Hankus, gotta crash, take care!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Seed ya Unk


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It me iz dat you?
> 
> Sorry bout the gettin sober thing but I was outta beer and thought that wagon was on a beerrun


 Glad to see ya, darlin', drankin or not!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good to hear from ya Hankus, gotta crash, take care!!


Sweet dreams, Quackster..............


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Glad to see ya, darlin', drankin or not!
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams, Quackster..............



Pop a top is 10 atter 7. Well unless I drink one before class 



Oh and I still got a rod fer you


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Who is the new guy,

What up Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Sup tripod 

Just doin as little as possible here


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Pop a top is 10 atter 7. Well unless I drink one before class
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I still got a rod fer you


How's school going? 
Uuuuhhh, you'll have to refresh my memory..........c.r.s. is a dangerous thang at my age............ 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who is the new guy,
> 
> What up Hankus?


 Mornin Papapigmy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Sup tripod
> 
> Just doin as little as possible here



I am at work and doing the same.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's school going?
> Uuuuhhh, you'll have to refresh my memory..........c.r.s. is a dangerous thang at my age............
> 
> 
> Mornin Papapigmy!



Hello Sunshine!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 19, 2011)

A top 'o the mornin drive by 

Time to bring home some Washingtons.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Sunshine!


  gotta get started on some projects here............ bbl though!!



StriperAddict said:


> A top 'o the mornin drive by
> 
> Time to bring home some Washingtons.


 Have a good'un..........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

Good morning, fwiends!
Got the coffee brewing and then need to go to work for a little while. Got a few projects to do this afternoon before the road trip this evening.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, fwiends!
> Got the coffee brewing and then need to go to work for a little while. Got a few projects to do this afternoon before the road trip this evening.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2011)

Mernin Folks! How yall be?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Man ya'll been busy, Good morning everybody


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks! How yall be?


Heeeyyy Spitsista!!
How's the farmin going??  (other than tough as heck work??)


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Man ya'll been busy, Good morning everybody


 Hi, hope you're ready for the invasion...................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, fwiends!
> Got the coffee brewing and then need to go to work for a little while. Got a few projects to do this afternoon before the road trip this evening.


Morning Bama


SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks! How yall be?


Now there is a hard workin Gal.

Morning SNowy


mudracing101 said:


> Man ya'll been busy, Good morning everybody



We ain't working


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

How y'all iz dis mernin'?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi, hope you're ready for the invasion...................





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Bama
> 
> Now there is a hard workin Gal.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz dis mernin'?


All good


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz dis mernin'?






mudracing101 said:


> All good


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> All good







Keebs said:


>





Wher'd Drankus go???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wher'd Drankus go???



to get mo beer


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wher'd Drankus go???





mudracing101 said:


> to get mo beer


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> to get mo beer



He ain't been round here in so long I forgot how to translate his posts


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't been round here in so long I forgot how to translate his posts


it'd be like ridin a bike, Chief.................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it'd be like ridin a bike, Chief.................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Dere he iz!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's school going?
> Uuuuhhh, you'll have to refresh my memory..........c.r.s. is a dangerous thang at my age............



the fan rod

and my neighbor calls it sometimers 



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks! How yall be?



Mernin 



mudracing101 said:


> Man ya'll been busy, Good morning everybody







Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz dis mernin'?



If I was any better it'd be like I had good sense 



Jeff C. said:


> Wher'd Drankus go???



had to werk momentarily 




mudracing101 said:


> to get mo beer



I wish  barely got 30+ at the house



Keebs said:


>



 



Jeff C. said:


> He ain't been round here in so long I forgot how to translate his posts



do huh 



Jeff C. said:


> Dere he iz!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Hey C find my new theme song and post it for me. Uncle Tupelo "I got drunk" I think its forum legal but I caint figger how to link it from my phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> the fan rod
> 
> and my neighbor calls it sometimers
> 
> ...





Glad yer back dude....


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> the fan rod
> 
> and my neighbor calls it sometimers



 I got fishin on da brain, was thinkin "When did I ask him to get me a rod???"


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hey C find my new theme song and post it for me. Uncle Tupelo "I got drunk" I think its forum legal but I caint figger how to link it from my phone.




10-fo!!! I found it, but youtube won't let me post. Found another one, but can't embed....I'll post link, is that legal, there's no video??


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo!!! I found it, but youtube won't let me post. Found another one, but can't embed....I'll post link, is that legal, there's no video??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo!!! I found it, but youtube won't let me post. Found another one, but can't embed....I'll post link, is that legal, there's no video??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you posted it just fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




Hmmmm....whatever!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm....whatever!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like you posted it just fine.




 Magic!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


>


 Think we got it out for ya enough?!?!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Magic by any other name is called Tripod!!!


 fixed it for ya, YW!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo!!! I found it, but youtube won't let me post. Found another one, but can't embed....I'll post link, is that legal, there's no video??


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Paging Dr. Smith, paging Dr. Smith..................


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Think we got it out for ya enough?!?!



mebbe  


I am back and it is my new theme song


----------



## Jranger (May 19, 2011)

Mid-day drive-by


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



Me like's it!! 

Ofcourse, I ain't never done that before


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Paging Dr. Smith, paging Dr. Smith..................



do he have a hawt nurse and an alkehol iv


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Me like's it!!
> 
> Ofcourse, I ain't never done that before



me neither but the earth has jumped out from under me some before


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mid-day drive-by


  'bout time!


Hankus said:


> do he have a hawt nurse and an alkehol iv


naawww............. hold on............... incoming!


Hankus said:


> me neither but the earth has jumped out from under me some before


YeaaaUp!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Paging Dr. Smith, paging Dr. Smith..................




hickory dickory dock 








Jranger said:


> Mid-day drive-by









Hankus said:


> me neither but the earth has jumped out from under me some before




Yeah...that's it...mm hmm


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Whas fer lunch???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

whats for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whas fer lunch???



 Beat me to it. Mexican food today


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whas fer lunch???



lookm like poped corn


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyy Spitsista!!
> How's the farmin going??  (other than tough as heck work??)


Hey SpitSista! 

Good! Got the sickness figured out. They just got a "chicken cold" according to 2 State vets  after numerous tests. Everythin else is comin along! Todays job is making the old coop into the new milking barn/cow stall. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Bama
> 
> Now there is a hard workin Gal.
> 
> ...


Mornin Aj  big hugs to Courtney!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Man ya'll been busy, Good morning everybody


Mornin Mud!


Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz dis mernin'?


Hey Shmoo! 

busy busy 


Hankus said:


> the fan rod
> 
> and my neighbor calls it sometimers
> 
> ...


Hankus!!! Glad to see ya back around 


Keebs said:


> Paging Dr. Smith, paging Dr. Smith..................


 Wonder if it works for booty 


Jranger said:


> Mid-day drive-by


Howdydo Scrawberry


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey SpitSista!
> 
> Good! Got the sickness figured out. They just got a "chicken cold" according to 2 State vets  after numerous tests. Everythin else is comin along! Todays job is making the old coop into the new milking barn/cow stall.
> 
> ...



I think the phrase is Rooty Tooty fresh n Fruity


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey SpitSista!
> 
> Good! Got the sickness figured out. They just got a "chicken cold" according to 2 State vets  after numerous tests. Everythin else is comin along! Todays job is making the old coop into the new milking barn/cow stall.
> 
> ...



Good Morning


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> hickory dickory dock









Jeff C. said:


> Whas fer lunch???





mudracing101 said:


> whats for lunch


 is there an echo in here???


mudracing101 said:


> Beat me to it. Mexican food today


left over fried pokchop & new boiled taters w/ butter....... 


SnowHunter said:


> Hey SpitSista!
> 
> Good! Got the sickness figured out. They just got a "chicken cold" according to 2 State vets  after numerous tests. Everythin else is comin along! Todays job is making the old coop into the new milking barn/cow stall.
> 
> Wonder if it works for booty


 Glad ya'll found out the problem!
You're workin your tail off, for sure!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mid-day drive-by


Hello Jr and good bye 


mudracing101 said:


> whats for lunch



Taco bell 


SnowHunter said:


> Hey SpitSista!
> 
> Good! Got the sickness figured out. They just got a "chicken cold" according to 2 State vets  after numerous tests. Everythin else is comin along! Todays job is making the old coop into the new milking barn/cow stall.
> 
> ...


She stole my small beach ball and is hiding it from me.


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning



Sheeeesh Bankers hours.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think the phrase is Rooty Tooty fresh n Fruity


 naaaww, that'd be Quack, with all his pppfffttt'in around heh!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

quick fly by.   back later!@


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Beat me to it. Mexican food today



Si senor!!



Hankus said:


> lookm like poped corn



Shepherds pie wiff Tiger sauce



SnowHunter said:


> Hey SpitSista!
> 
> Good! Got the sickness figured out. They just got a "chicken cold" according to 2 State vets  after numerous tests. Everythin else is comin along! Todays job is making the old coop into the new milking barn/cow stall.
> 
> ...



schmoo schmoo   I'z bizzy procrastinatin 



Hankus said:


> I think the phrase is Rooty Tooty fresh n Fruity







Keebs said:


> is there an echo in here???
> 
> left over fried pokchop & new boiled taters w/ butter.......
> 
> ...







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Jr and good bye
> 
> 
> Taco bell
> ...



You gonna be on da mexican radio again?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by.   back later!@



@  

Howdy...


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by.   back later!@





Jeff C. said:


> Shepherds pie wiff Tiger sauce


 I put Tiger Sauce on my pokchop!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I put Tiger Sauce on my pokchop!!



Yes indeed....love that stuff!! Wonder what it would be like on


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed....love that stuff!! Wonder what it would be like on


 try & let me know......................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> try & let me know......................



I'll get Jared to try it, he'll eat anything I generally don't eat  except on here


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll get Jared to try it, he'll eat anything I generally don't eat  except on here


 poor Jman!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by.   back later!@





Jeff C. said:


> Si senor!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> poor Jman!



He's like HogTrap when it comes to eatin....there are no boundaries!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

Quick driveby from da Big House!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quick driveby from da Big House!



Keep it flowin' brudder Rob!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Welp, time to tango wiff this HUGE limb hangin in a tree Bout 16' up and not totally detached....gonna take some redneck engineerin' to come away unscathed

BBL....maybe


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He's like HogTrap when it comes to eatin....there are no boundaries!!





rhbama3 said:


> Quick driveby from da Big House!


HI!


Jeff C. said:


> Welp, time to tango wiff this HUGE limb hangin in a tree Bout 16' up and not totally detached....gonna take some redneck engineerin' to come away unscathed
> 
> BBL....maybe


 you'd best be careful!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Ohhhhh , ate to much, need nap


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Welp, time to tango wiff this HUGE limb hangin in a tree Bout 16' up and not totally detached....gonna take some redneck engineerin' to come away unscathed
> 
> BBL....maybe



Shoot it out with a thirty-tirty


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think the phrase is Rooty Tooty fresh n Fruity


  



Keebs said:


> Glad ya'll found out the problem!
> You're workin your tail off, for sure!!


I know  I gonna look like Jeff Foxworthy's impression of them old guys before too long  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> She stole my small beach ball and is hiding it from me.


  Tell her I said to smack ya for me 


Keebs said:


> naaaww, that'd be Quack, with all his pppfffttt'in around heh!


  


boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by.   back later!@


Hey Bob! Bye Bob!



Jeff C. said:


> schmoo schmoo   I'z bizzy procrastinatin


Don't get too tangled wif da tree limb! 


rhbama3 said:


> Quick driveby from da Big House!


Hey Wingman


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Shoot it out with a thirty-tirty


~groan~ whooboy, we got another one on here! 



SnowHunter said:


> I know  I gonna look like Jeff Foxworthy's impression of them old guys before too long


Naaaahhh, you're a long ways off from that!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I know  I gonna look like Jeff Foxworthy's impression of them old guys before too long
> 
> Tell her I said to smack ya for me
> 
> ...




I will gladly tell her.   She has not had any crazy horomone thing going at all either. That means I am safe 

I told her, she will have the duck walk(woddle) before too long.   It will drive Quack absolutely crazy. 


I am very happy she has had it easy this far,  she will be raising two of us shortly.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will gladly tell her.   She has not had any crazy horomone thing going at all either. That means I am safe
> 
> I told her, she will have the duck walk(woddle) before to long.   It will drive Quack absolutely crazy.
> 
> ...


You mean no morning sickness?  No "gotta sleep all the time"??? Gawd, how lucky!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You mean no morning sickness?  No "gotta sleep all the time"??? Gawd, how lucky!!!



None, at all   A little swell on the ankles, It does not hurt her and the doc has not told to stay off them


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> None, at all   A little swell on the ankles, It does not hurt her and the doc has not told to stay off them


She is blessed then, I was even Diabetic when I was pregnant!  Lived off of grilled chicken breast & salad's almost the whole time!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Les sez............ "HI" Drivelers!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Les sez............ "HI" Drivelers!



Has LilD washed those dishes so she can come eat?


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Has LilD washed those dishes so she can come eat?


 That's right, I might better remind her!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

Okay, I is home. May need a power nap before i clean out the truck. I got some of the trash out by driving fast with the winders down, but there is still a lot on the floor.


----------



## Seth carter (May 19, 2011)

i passed evrything


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i passed evrything


 GREAT Seth!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i passed _*evrything*_


 even spelling???


----------



## Seth carter (May 19, 2011)

i exceded everything but language arts


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i passed evrything



I thought you was suspended for fighting?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

A'ight.....the tango went better than I thought. The ladder did flip once, but I was halfway in another tree (tore up Leyland Cypress) as you can see in some pics. Got a few scratches and plenty of sap, but I'm still walkin upright

All I've got is crappy cell pics. Now, all I have to do is pull it down and finish cuttin it up


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i exceded everything but language arts


good deal!



rhbama3 said:


> I thought you was suspended for fighting?


girlfriend gave him the smack-down talk on FB to not do it.........


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight.....the tango went better than I thought. The ladder did flip once, but I was halfway in another tree (tore up Leyland Cypress) as you can see in some pics. Got a few scratches and plenty of sap, but I'm still walkin upright
> 
> All I've got is crappy cell pics. Now, all I have to do is pull it down and finish cuttin it up


 Firewood!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Firewood!!



Oak fo da smoker


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> good deal!
> 
> 
> girlfriend gave him the smack-down talk on FB to not do it.........



He got beat up by his girlfriend at school?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i exceded everything but language arts



O wel hoo neads langwidge arts anyways.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oak fo da smoker


 dat's what I sed!


mudracing101 said:


> He got beat up by his girlfriend at school?


 sumthin like that!


Sterlo58 said:


> O wel hoo neads langwidge arts anyways.


----------



## turtlebug (May 19, 2011)

Okay, impatiently sitting through saxophone lessons then home to prissy myself up before we head out for dinner with some of the finest folks I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, impatiently sitting through saxophone lessons then home to prissy myself up before we head out for dinner with some of the finest folks I know.




I wish I could make it, but then you'd have to change yo post


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, impatiently sitting through saxophone lessons then home to prissy myself up before we head out for dinner with some of the finest folks I know.



Doing my best to NOT watch the clock!!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish I could make it, but then you'd have to change yo post


 Nu-uh!!    idjit!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish I could make it, but then you'd have to change yo post


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Doing my best to NOT watch the clock!!



What time is it


----------



## turtlebug (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish I could make it, but then you'd have to change yo post



 


Yooz iz fine folks too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nu-uh!!    idjit!





mudracing101 said:


>





turtlebug said:


> Yooz iz fine folks too!




I smell like a chainsaw and chipped Oak, I reckon I could go dive in the Cow pond


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

never cutting the grass when its this dry again.

almost couldnt find my way home with all the dang dust


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What time is it


time for you to go reserve the patio!!  


turtlebug said:


> Yooz iz fine folks too!


 Tell'em Tbugsy!!


Jeff C. said:


> I smell like a chainsaw and chipped Oak, I reckon I could go dive in the Cow pond


 what other kinda pond is there??


slip said:


> never cutting the grass when its this dry again.
> 
> almost couldnt find my way home with all the dang dust


 rough ain't it??
oh, meant to tell you................... I likes your avatar!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Yep , good pic Slip


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> time for you to go reserve the patio!!
> 
> Tell'em Tbugsy!!
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Yep , good pic Slip



 She's a good dog.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

hmmm.......
Do i wear the white Bama shirt with red trim or the red Bama shirt with white trim?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaaahhh, you're a long ways off from that!!


Well thanky Sista 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will gladly tell her.   She has not had any crazy horomone thing going at all either. That means I am safe
> I told her, she will have the duck walk(woddle) before too long.   It will drive Quack absolutely crazy.
> 
> 
> I am very happy she has had it easy this far,  she will be raising two of us shortly.


Wow, thats awesome!!! Glad she's had such a easy time of it      

Two lil AJ's...    



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, I is home. May need a power nap before i clean out the truck. I got some of the trash out by driving fast with the winders down, but there is still a lot on the floor.


I got the sla...errr I mean chilrens to clean out mine some the other day 


Seth carter said:


> i passed evrything






Jeff C. said:


> A'ight.....the tango went better than I thought. The ladder did flip once, but I was halfway in another tree (tore up Leyland Cypress) as you can see in some pics. Got a few scratches and plenty of sap, but I'm still walkin upright
> 
> All I've got is crappy cell pics. Now, all I have to do is pull it down and finish cuttin it up


Oh them trees look like they've got some nice shade to sit in!  



Sterlo58 said:


> O wel hoo neads langwidge arts anyways.




Hey Neil 



turtlebug said:


> Okay, impatiently sitting through saxophone lessons then home to prissy myself up before we head out for dinner with some of the finest folks I know.


Hey BugsyMama!  Have a good time!! 



slip said:


> never cutting the grass when its this dry again.
> 
> almost couldnt find my way home with all the dang dust


 don't cut so low


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well thanky Sista
> Wow, thats awesome!!! Glad she's had such a easy time of it
> 
> Two lil AJ's...
> ...



Hiya, Snowbabe!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

okay, running ottta time. Gotta clean out the truck.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

Getting close to 5


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

Hiya errybuddy...
Dang thermometer in my truck said 104 when I got in it to leave the job site...


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hmmm.......
> Do i wear the white Bama shirt with red trim or the red Bama shirt with white trim?


 YES!!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Getting close to 5





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya errybuddy...
> Dang thermometer in my truck said 104 when I got in it to leave the job site...


 park in da shade next time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YES!!



How about a yaller Guy Harvey t-shirt with a big blue marlin on the back??


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about a yaller Guy Harvey t-shirt with a big blue marlin on the back??


For Wobert??? naaahh, yaller ain't his color............


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Ok, heading home to get critters situated & headed to T-town!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> For Wobert??? naaahh, yaller ain't his color............



No idjit!!! For me!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2011)

I'm out,


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

East bound and down.....
loaded up and truckin'!!!
See ya'll in a few!


----------



## ButcherTony (May 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> East bound and down.....
> loaded up and truckin'!!!
> See ya'll in a few!


 lot of traffic out there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Almost time to head to da mines!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost time to head to da mines!!





At the mine, and only 11 hrs and 45 minutes to go!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2011)

12 hours and 12minutes before I have to be back at the sweat shop.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At the mine, and only 11 hrs and 45 minutes to go!!


Booger workin with ya tonight??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Booger workin with ya tonight??






Boog will be relieving me Saturday morning!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boog will be relieving me Saturday morning!!


Pinch him on the Hiney on your way out the door!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pinch him on the Hiney on your way out the door!!





Ain't touching Boog . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2011)

Hayyyyyy yalllll.


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)




----------



## deermeat270 (May 19, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/202_1305812938"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/202_1305812938" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't touching Boog . . .


Good to know you do draw the line somewhere!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to know you do draw the line somewhere!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

evening fellas


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






deerehauler said:


> evening fellas


Whasup DJ!!.......Long time no see!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!.......Long time no see!!



Sure has been!! Been busy in and outta work hardly have had time to stop and relax


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> evening fellas



Sup DJ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Sure has been!! Been busy in and outta work hardly have had time to stop and relax


Same here!!........Work has just about pushed me to the edge!!........Slowly things are getting better!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Sure has been!! Been busy in and outta work hardly have had time to stop and relax



I stopped and relaxed with a fine bunch of folks over in Tifton tonight..


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I stopped and relaxed with a fine bunch of folks over in Tifton tonight..




Who all showed up??





Hankus said:


>





Evening nephew Drankus!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I stopped and relaxed with a fine bunch of folks over in Tifton tonight..


Where da pics???


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup DJ??



You on nights this week?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!........Work has just about pushed me to the edge!!........Slowly things are getting better!!



Yeah I think so for me too!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I stopped and relaxed with a fine bunch of folks over in Tifton tonight..



Well now that will work right there!!



Hankus said:


>



Whats up there Hankus


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

Howdy Unk

Howdy DH

I just finishin my dessert beer and bout to sack it up fer the night


----------



## dougefresh (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I stopped and relaxed with a fine bunch of folks over in Tifton tonight..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> You on nights this week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep, hopefully just one more then start days Monday.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Unk
> 
> Howdy DH
> 
> I just finishin my dessert beer and bout to sack it up fer the night


Done run the beer dog ain't ya!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


>



Howdy douge



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, hopefully just one more then start days Monday.



Not to bad then!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done run the beer dog ain't ya!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!



Nite Mitch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


>



I had the best seat in the house. I got to sit between Keebs and this fine young man. It just don't get no better.


----------



## dougefresh (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy douge
> 
> 
> 
> Not to bad then!



What up DJ 
You back on night?


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done run the beer dog ain't ya!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!



yup

now I'm gone


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ
> You back on night?


SUre am I not soon enough 



Hankus said:


> yup
> 
> now I'm gone



Later Bud


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> SUre am I not soon enough
> :



Has Threeleggedpigmy hacked your account?


----------



## dougefresh (May 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> yup
> 
> now I'm gone



I'm gon too..Yall keep the fire going..


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has Threeleggedpigmy hacked your account?



why ya say that?


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I'm gon too..Yall keep the fire going..



Night Douge


----------



## dougefresh (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had the best seat in the house. I got to sit between Keebs and this fine young man. It just don't get no better.
> 
> View attachment 602228



That is one fine lookin boy....Wonder who his daddy is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> That is one fine lookin boy....Wonder who his daddy is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> That is one fine lookin boy....Wonder who his daddy is



I heard he's one heck of a fisherman, can't be nuttin wrong wit dat..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has Threeleggedpigmy hacked your account?



I would not hack  DJ s    account .    I am not that good am I.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I would not hack  DJ s    account .    I am not that good am I.



OK, your post made since, and his didn't. Fess up, y'all have swapped accounts....


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, your post made since, and his didn't. Fess up, y'all have swapped accounts....



atleast some one thinks I make sense now and then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> SUre am I not soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> Later Bud





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has Threeleggedpigmy hacked your account?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I would not hack  DJ s    account .    I am not that good am I.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, your post made since, and his didn't. Fess up, y'all have swapped accounts....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2011)

Quick stop before bed. Had a great time in Tifton tonight with a table full of rabble rousers. As usual we were confined to the back porch away from the normal people. Let's see, we had: Fishbait and Turtlebug, Mudracing and his better half, Keebs, LilD, and Julie, DougEfresh and his two boys, Miguel Cervantes, Bubbette, me and my daughter Allison, and Jeffc and Jared made a surprise visit to join us. We had a ball!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quick stop before bed. Had a great time in Tifton tonight with a table full of rabble rousers. As usual we were confined to the back porch away from the normal people. Let's see, we had: Fishbait and Turtlebug, Mudracing and his better half, Keebs, LilD, and Julie, DougEfresh and his two boys, Miguel Cervantes, Bubbette, me and my daughter Allison, and Jeffc and Jared made a surprise visit to join us. We had a ball!





Sounds like a fantastic group of folks!!  No pics??


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

I've had better food, not saying it WASN'T good, but ya just CAN'T go wrong with company like this!!! LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!
And a *special*  For Chief & Jman for making the trek down!!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a fantastic group of folks!!  No pics??


More pics tomorrow, gotta crash!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've had better food, not saying it WASN'T good, but ya just CAN'T go wrong with company like this!!! LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!
> And a *special*  For Chief & Jman for making the trek down!!



Looks like some fine folks right there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've had better food, not saying it WASN'T good, but ya just CAN'T go wrong with company like this!!! LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!
> And a *special*  For Chief & Jman for making the trek down!!






Awesome!!! But THERE ain't NO way I'd let Jman stand behind me!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

But look at the smile on Hugh's face


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've had better food, not saying it WASN'T good, but ya just CAN'T go wrong with company like this!!! LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!
> And a *special*  For Chief & Jman for making the trek down!!



See the smile on Jareds face? See the smile on mine? See the smile on Jeffs? Enough said.... Is there such thing as a thumb train?


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See the smile on Jareds face? See the smile on mine? See the smile on Jeffs? Enough said.... Is there such thing as a thumb train?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See the smile on Jareds face? See the smile on mine? See the smile on Jeffs? Enough said.... Is there such thing as a thumb train?






No Nekkid Twista for ya'll !!!!




"Thumb train"


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)




----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

slip said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

slip said:


>





deerehauler said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No Nekkid Twista for ya'll !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Jeff did let out a loud WOO WOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

Hey Jeff C. The picture makes the beard look kind of parted, but its not.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Yeah ... Flossie just sent me skiddin down 3 feet of cement after falling off a step ... we dont have a "seeing birdies" smilie so popcorn had to work for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, Jeff did let out a loud WOO WOOOOOOO!!!!





Andddddddd, what did you moan???





slip said:


> Hey Jeff C. The picture makes the beard look kind of parted, but its not.





Looks really good Slip!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah ... Flossie just sent me skiddin down 3 feet of cement after falling off a step ... we dont have a "seeing birdies" smilie so popcorn had to work for now.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks really good Slip!!



Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 19, 2011)

Day #3


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Back at the Ponderosa, no worse for wear....worth every mile, it was!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Day #3



would ya like to make it to day #4?


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> would ya like to make it to day #4?



I wanna see day 4 so let him stay tell then


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Back at the Ponderosa, no worse for wear....worth every mile, it was!!!


See post 414


deerehauler said:


> I wanna see day 4 so let him stay tell then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> would ya like to make it to day #4?





What'd I miss??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've had better food, not saying it WASN'T good, but ya just CAN'T go wrong with company like this!!! LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!
> And a *special*  For Chief & Jman for making the trek down!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome!!! But THERE ain't NO way I'd let Jman stand behind me!!





deerehauler said:


> But look at the smile on Hugh's face





Miguel Cervantes said:


> See the smile on Jareds face? See the smile on mine? See the smile on Jeffs? Enough said.... Is there such thing as a thumb train?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, Jeff did let out a loud WOO WOOOOOOO!!!!














I found out on the way home....he tried to mess wiff Mudracer also (sorry dude), but that's part of the initiation into the drivlers/creek waders assoc.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd I miss??



Nothing...go back to bed!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I found out on the way home....he tried to mess wiff Mudracer also (sorry dude), but that's part of the initiation into the drivlers/creek waders assoc.



If Jared don't mess with ya,you ain't a true drivler yet


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If Jared don't mess with ya,you ain't a true drivler yet


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Jeff C. The picture makes the beard look kind of parted, but its not.



Looks good slip.....the legs worked out nice!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Nothing...go back to bed!






Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr!!!



it was nice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If Jared don't mess with ya,you ain't a true drivler yet






Guess that makes BigOx da KANG of drivlers!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If Jared don't mess with ya,you ain't a true drivler yet



True...very true!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess that makes BigOx da KANG of drivlers!!!



Also very true!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess that makes BigOx da KANG of drivlers!!!



oh he was crowned that one for sure


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> oh he was crowned that one for sure





Yep. ole Lee got da 2 for 1 special!!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks good slip.....the legs worked out nice!!!



Thank ya sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If Jared don't mess with ya,you ain't a true drivler yet



10-4 

Tripped me out, on the way home and out of nowhere he said, speaking of Hugh, "I didn't really goose him, I just kinda pinched him" I asked him where, and he said on the hip Then, he confessed to tickling Mud's nipple 

Needless to say, we had a man to man talk on the way home.....y'all shoulda seen the look on his face when I told him they are gonna think you are gay   



He started stutterin and sayin "I'm not gay, Daddy I like girls" with a very serious look on his face.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4
> 
> Tripped me out, on the way home and out of nowhere he said, speaking of Hugh, "I didn't really goose him, I just kinda pinched him" I asked him where, and he said on the hip Then, he confessed to tickling Mud's nipple
> 
> ...



J-man's a cowboy?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> J-man's a cowboy?




Not after that talk we had


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

Hey Jeff, I'll get with you tomorrow after I see what's up with the tank.   I have an electrician coming in the afternoon on Sat. to run in the sub panel and all into the shed/workshop.   Might get a BBQ going...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2011)

Well, my work here is done and the nation is a safer place because of that.   Sleep well folks...I know I will!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Jeff, I'll get with you tomorrow after I see what's up with the tank.   I have an electrician coming in the afternoon on Sat. to run in the sub panel and all into the shed/workshop.   Might get a BBQ going...




Sounds good, Bob!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well, my work here is done and the nation is a safer place because of that.   Sleep well folks...I know I will!



have a good one!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Thank ya sir!




I meant to to tell you to thank your Mom for those seeds for Jared, he was really excited about that!!!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2011)

Have a good one BoneBoy.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4
> 
> Tripped me out, on the way home and out of nowhere he said, speaking of Hugh, "I didn't really goose him, I just kinda pinched him" I asked him where, and he said on the hip Then, he confessed to tickling Mud's nipple
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2011)

That was a purty good ride, reckon I'll call it a night. Y'all take care


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That was a purty good ride, reckon I'll call it a night. Y'all take care



Nite Jeff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Wonder whatever happened to FitandFabulous??


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder whatever happened to FitandFabulous??



been awhile since I have been around not sure who that is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

I think her name was FitFreeandFabulous, she was going thru a nasty divorce and used to post on the drivelers alot.



I gotta finish my book, or I'm gonna owe the library a dime and my wife's gonna be poed . . .


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think her name was FitFreeandFabulous, she was going thru a nasty divorce and used to post on the drivelers alot.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta finish my book, or I'm gonna owe the library a dime and my wife's gonna be poed . . .



 I may know her not sure..


I would need to borrow a book for a year unless there was lots of pictures


----------



## slip (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta finish my book, or I'm gonna owe the library a dime and my wife's gonna be poed . . .



I got a book right now from the library, re-re-re-rented it and still cant finish it, only got like 20 pages left but just cant get back into it. its a good book though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

slip said:


> I got a book right now from the library, re-re-re-rented it and still cant finish it, only got like 20 pages left but just cant get back into it. its a good book though.



Author???


I like Dean Koontz and Jeff Baldacci!!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2011)

A land rememberd is the book.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think her name was FitFreeandFabulous, she was going thru a nasty divorce and used to post on the drivelers alot.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta finish my book, or I'm gonna owe the library a dime and my wife's gonna be poed . . .



I'll check see if she'd been on another board I frequent.

She's still there.
I think she just comes around when Miggy and Triple D are doing the weather thing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2011)

Tell FFF that her energy is missed.

Well it is Friday


----------



## jmfauver (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Author???
> 
> 
> I like Dean Koontz and Jeff Baldacci!!



try Stephen Coonts,he has a whole series of books on the character Jake Grafton.....Let me know I have a bunch of them.....


----------



## jmfauver (May 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tell FFF that her energy is missed.
> 
> Well it is Friday



Morning Gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Gobble



Morning jm 

fishing this weekend?


----------



## jmfauver (May 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning jm
> 
> fishing this weekend?



I hope so...every time I turn around either my phone or pager is going off.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2011)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS.


Today would have been my late wife's 57th birthday so I would like to wish her a HAPPY "HEAVENLY" BIRTHDAY THIS MORNING.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I hope so...every time I turn around either my phone or pager is going off.



Comp time isn't worth a dime if you can't use it.


----------



## jmfauver (May 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Comp time isn't worth a dime if you can't use it.




June 20 I will have been on-call 50 out of 52 weeks ( 7 days were for training 4 for DOG II and 3 for FPG) ,even if I don't go into the office I am still on-call


----------



## Jranger (May 20, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> June 20 I will have been on-call 50 out of 52 weeks ( 7 days were for training 4 for DOG II and 3 for FPG) ,even if I don't go into the office I am still on-call



I thing the cat ate your cereal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I thing the cat ate your cereal





Somebody do sumpin wit this youngun, I think he's "high" again . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS.
> 
> 
> Today would have been my late wife's 57th birthday so I would like to wish her a HAPPY "HEAVENLY" BIRTHDAY THIS MORNING.






Happy Birthday Mrs. Eagle Eye, I know she's in a MUCH better place than we are!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Can't




hold





out





much






longer . .






Keebyweeby, I'm sweepy, will you come over and rub my back ???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

Mernin Yall!! Found a kitten in the oak treein the pasture right next to the house yesterday...it climbed down for the kids..and now its drinking my coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!! Found a kitten in the oak treein the pasture right next to the house yesterday...it climbed down for the kids..and now its drinking my coffee





One more critter to take care of!!  Mornin Snowbabe!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Didja get MizDAwn to wax it yet???  But yes, yes I would come rub your back.............



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!! Found a kitten in the oak treein the pasture right next to the house yesterday...it climbed down for the kids..and now its drinking my coffee


Aaaaawww!!
Hey Sista, did your ears burn last night???  LilD just couldn't imagine why you weren't on the list to come eat......... you "had" to live closer living on a farm!!  She didn't know there was "farm country" up north, when I told her Athen's, she just pictured *Big City*!!  My poor child is tooooo sheltered!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One more critter to take care of!!  Mornin Snowbabe!!


One more critter to eat mice 
Mornin Quacker 


Keebs said:


> Aaaaawww!!
> Hey Sista, did your ears burn last night???  LilD just couldn't imagine why you weren't on the list to come eat......... you "had" to live closer living on a farm!!  She didn't know there was "farm country" up north, when I told her Athen's, she just pictured *Big City*!!  My poor child is tooooo sheltered!!



Dang, I thought it was jus too much sun  

Ohhhh  for LilD!! Me livin in the city?   We got lots of nice farm country up here, and it aint flat! ... I'll hafta get some pictures so she can see


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Didja get MizDAwn to wax it yet???  But yes, yes I would come rub your back.............
> 
> 
> Aaaaawww!!
> Hey Sista, did your ears burn last night???  LilD just couldn't imagine why you weren't on the list to come eat......... you "had" to live closer living on a farm!!  She didn't know there was "farm country" up north, when I told her Athen's, she just pictured *Big City*!!  My poor child is tooooo sheltered!!






Er uhmm Keebs, other than my head, I'm hairless . .


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> One more critter to eat mice
> Mornin Quacker
> 
> 
> ...


 You know she's gonna be  for telling this!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhmm Keebs, other than my head, I'm hairless . .


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mornin


 How U is?


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Oh and it were a Lord night


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Oh and it were a Lord night


_really??  _


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know she's gonna be  for telling this!!



  its a character building excercise


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

Mornin Hankus!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How U is?



Standin taller'n the head on a hunnert degree High Life in a tall boy mug 

How u iz?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Morning everybody, its Friday, hope everyone had a safe trip home


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

Mornin Mud!! Looks like ya had a fine time with the crew last night!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

MIKE I see you lurkin


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> its a character building excercise






Hankus said:


> Standin taller'n the head on a hunnert degree High Life in a tall boy mug
> 
> How u iz?


 gawd boy!
I'm GREAT!!  Heck, it's Friday, had a GREAT time last night (I'm working on pics now!) so life is good, life is very good!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody, its Friday, hope everyone had a safe trip home


 I do believe so!  MizV was a trouper!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I thing the cat ate your cereal



I hadn't put the cereal in yet she drank the miljk and figured I wouldn't know if she layed down in the bowl....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody do sumpin wit this youngun, I think he's "high" again . . .



Knucklehead...he's your kid



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!! Found a kitten in the oak treein the pasture right next to the house yesterday...it climbed down for the kids..and now its drinking my coffee



Morning...I need to take a trip up one day...



Keebs said:


> Didja get MizDAwn to wax it yet???  But yes, yes I would come rub your back.............
> 
> Aaaaawww!!
> Hey Sista, did your ears burn last night???  LilD just couldn't imagine why you weren't on the list to come eat......... you "had" to live closer living on a farm!!  She didn't know there was "farm country" up north, when I told her Athen's, she just pictured *Big City*!!  My poor child is tooooo sheltered!!



Morning Keebs



Hankus said:


> Mornin



Morning Hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mud!! Looks like ya had a fine time with the crew last night!


Morning, Yes it was a good time


Keebs said:


> gawd boy!
> I'm GREAT!!  Heck, it's Friday, had a GREAT time last night (I'm working on pics now!) so life is good, life is very good!
> 
> 
> I do believe so!  MizV was a trouper!!


She did good didnt she, i told her if she didnt play nice i wouldnt take her out in public any more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

I've had all the fun I can stand, goodnight ya'll!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've had all the fun I can stand, goodnight ya'll!!



Nighty night, ole boy


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs


 Mornin Mikey!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Yes it was a good time
> She did good didnt she, i told her if she didnt play nice i wouldnt take her out in public any more


You sound like Quack!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I've had all the fun I can stand, goodnight ya'll!!


 Sleep tight, Quackster!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _really??  _



CLC and air 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Hankus!



Hewwo dere 

And phone postin still blows like the wind


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> CLC and air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 serious drankin der!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

I am still not a cowboy


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Morn mr101 n Tiny n night Unk


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...I need to take a trip up one day...


Mornin!  Oh We'd love to have ya  


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Yes it was a good time
> She did good didnt she, i told her if she didnt play nice i wouldnt take her out in public any more


Always is a great time with these folks 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I've had all the fun I can stand, goodnight ya'll!!


Night Quack! 



Hankus said:


> CLC and air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.. phone postin stinks.. but I aint got one of them there smart phones anymore, but I did get my laptop fixed 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am still not a cowboy




Alright time to get movin and get Jezzie milked then off to the school for last day popsicles with the kids! Yall have a goodun


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> serious drankin der!



You should know I'm ALWAYS serious bout my drinkin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Morn mr101 n Tiny n night Unk


morning Drankus


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin!  Oh We'd love to have ya
> 
> Always is a great time with these folks
> Night Quack!
> ...



Bye


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am still not a cowboy


  Lemme get back to the pictures, we have one in YOUR honor!!


SnowHunter said:


> Always is a great time with these folks
> 
> Alright time to get movin and get Jezzie milked then off to the school for last day popsicles with the kids! Yall have a goodun


 Ya got that right, sista!!
Later!!  Be careful, it's gonna be a hot one!



Hankus said:


> You should know I'm ALWAYS serious bout my drinkin


 some things Don't change!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

HEY YO keebs!!!!! Any of my girls settin for ya yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lemme get back to the pictures, we have one in YOUR honor!!
> 
> Ya got that right, sista!!
> Later!!  Be careful, it's gonna be a hot one!
> ...



get busy on the pics


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lemme get back to the pictures, we have one in YOUR honor!!
> 
> Ya got that right, sista!!
> Later!!  Be careful, it's gonna be a hot one!
> ...



I gotta song to post for that tonite if I can find it and its legal


----------



## jmfauver (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin!  Oh We'd love to have ya



I'll be in touch....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Morning, morning, morning........
Back to work!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, morning, morning........
> Back to work!



Don't work to hard , its FRIDAY


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

woooooooooo wooooooooo!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> woooooooooo wooooooooo!!!!



Morning Jeff


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> HEY YO keebs!!!!! Any of my girls settin for ya yet?


Oh yeah, got one "brooding" now!!  How long do they set 'for they hatch??? 


mudracing101 said:


> get busy on the pics


JUST finished, IF I can post them like I've done, never tried it so juss hold yur horses, cowboy!!


Hankus said:


> I gotta song to post for that tonite if I can find it and its legal





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, morning, morning........
> Back to work!


 Heawo!


Jeff C. said:


> woooooooooo wooooooooo!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, got one "brooding" now!!  How long do they set 'for they hatch???
> 
> JUST finished, IF I can post them like I've done, never tried it so juss hold yur horses, cowboy!!
> 
> ...



Whats the story about this cowboy thing


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Man, it won't let me post like I wanna!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats the story about this cowboy thing


 pm me your email addy..............


----------



## dougefresh (May 20, 2011)

Morning Folks


Its FRIDAY kinda


----------



## lilD1188 (May 20, 2011)

Heeeeeyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Its FRIDAY kinda





lilD1188 said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyyyy



Morning ya'll


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, got one "brooding" now!!  How long do they set 'for they hatch???
> 
> JUST finished, IF I can post them like I've done, never tried it so juss hold yur horses, cowboy!!
> 
> ...



Once she locks on its 21 days to hatch. Most all of mine have quit layin and are tryin to set


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyyyy



Hello 


Wanna beer


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff




I heard Jared kinda took aliken to ya



Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, got one "brooding" now!!  How long do they set 'for they hatch???
> 
> JUST finished, IF I can post them like I've done, never tried it so juss hold yur horses, cowboy!!
> 
> ...



Stawk Stawk Stawk



mudracing101 said:


> Whats the story about this cowboy thing







dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Its FRIDAY kinda



Morninn dougeee!! 



lilD1188 said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyyyy




Heeeeeeeeyyyyyy back!!!


Mornin Drankus, Schmoo-schmoo, JM, Treelegs, Bammer, and anyone I missed


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Mornin C


----------



## lilD1188 (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll



Mornin'


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 20, 2011)

Mornin folks!  Glad yall could see me today.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mornin C




What it is Dude? You still got that RUMBLER

Man, I was in yo neck of da woods not too long ago, but you was still in no man's land at the time. How far are you from Rockledge?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Glad yall could see me today.



What up BOSS???


----------



## lilD1188 (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Wanna beer



No thank ya


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Once she locks on its 21 days to hatch. Most all of mine have quit layin and are tryin to set


I've only got one trying to set........... had to put the Black Giant back in the pen with Buffboy & the girls & it messed up their laying for a bit........... still got some changing to do.........


Jeff C. said:


> I heard Jared kinda took aliken to ya
> Stawk Stawk Stawk







BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Glad yall could see me today.


 Us too Boss!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard Jared kinda took aliken to ya



I read back the posts from last night, and dont remember him touching my nipple Maybe i had a lil too much to drink But anyways , glad ya made the trip and it was good putting a face to the name


----------



## david w. (May 20, 2011)




----------



## dougefresh (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I read back the posts from last night, and dont remember him touching my nipple Maybe i had a lil too much to drink But anyways , glad ya made the trip and it was good putting a face to the name



It was my manboobies he was touchin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> It was my manboobies he was touchin



whew , thats a relief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I read back the posts from last night, and dont remember him touching my nipple Maybe i had a lil too much to drink But anyways , glad ya made the trip and it was good putting a face to the name



UH oh....maybe it was someone else then, he said he was cuttin up with ya, that usually means he's done tickled, goosed, pinched, or flat out THUMBED ya

Same here man, our pleasure meeting y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> It was my manboobies he was touchin




Ahhhhh, OK....may bad, I thought he was talkin about Mud.
Sorry Doug!!

Yep, that's what he calls mine


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

Good morning all yee creek waders...off to work!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What it is Dude? You still got that RUMBLER
> 
> Man, I was in yo neck of da woods not too long ago, but you was still in no man's land at the time. How far are you from Rockledge?



Everything I got rumbles  

My number ain't changed  Ehh not too fer


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whew , thats a relief


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee creek waders...off to work!



Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Everything I got rumbles
> 
> My number ain't changed  Ehh not too fer



Almost called ya, but figgered you was too BUSY at the time. Next time I get down there, imma give you a call. We can do some serious drankin and rumblin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee creek waders...off to work!



Mornin BB!! Keep us safe....


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee creek waders...off to work!



Don't say that I'll break out in a rash


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost called ya, but figgered you was too BUSY at the time. Next time I get down there, imma give you a call. We can do some serious drankin and rumblin



I may be BUSY next time your down but least I can turn ya down


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Just found out im a le.......  Ummm..Not a cowboy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I may be BUSY next time your down but least I can turn ya down



You make too much sense sometimes


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out im a le.......  Ummm..Not a cowboy



ALLLLL DAYYYY LONNNNNG!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out im a le.......  Ummm..Not a cowboy





Jeff C. said:


> ALLLLL DAYYYY LONNNNNG!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Good News, just heard from Wander (Southwoodshunter) her sister does NOT have any blockage and will hopefully come home today, still in Macon hospital right now though!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 find ya a place yet??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> find ya a place yet??



Hey, , ya want a e-mail me some of those pics from last night


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, , ya want a e-mail me some of those pics from last night


I can do that............. in a sec............. OH, we need to confab again, keep the avatar, 'nother *assignment* has come up!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You make too much sense sometimes



Yeah I hate when that happens 

But seriously dude when I'm schoolin and workin 2 jobs that don't allow cells I ain't got much drivel time. I been goin so hard I've nearly perfected the art of feedin chickens one handed so I can still catch a buzz in the evenins. And if its buzz or drivel.........well we both know what I'm pickin  Only reason I been able to get on this week is the boss slacked off on the cell policy on 1 job


----------



## Bubbette (May 20, 2011)

Quick drive-by. Gotta go walk and get things ready for Mini Me's surprise party tonight.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Quick drive-by. Gotta go walk and get things ready for Mini Me's surprise party tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can do that............. in a sec............. OH, we need to confab again, keep the avatar, 'nother *assignment* has come up!



ok , you know how to get me on the down low , sneaky , sneaky


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

I just got a call for mom.   She told the girl in the office, ( in her Aussie accent) Please tell my son to pick up the phone,  I've just been bitten by chipmuck.    



Was I wrong to laugh.

She is ok.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ok , you know how to get me on the down low , sneaky , sneaky


----------



## david w. (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> find ya a place yet??



found a home with 16 acres.Im suppose to meet the owners out there monday.I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## david w. (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just got a call for mom.   She told the girl in the office, ( in her Aussie accent) Please tell my son to pick up the phone,  I've just been bitten by chipmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

david w. said:


> found a home with 16 acres.Im suppose to meet the owners out there monday.I will let you know how it goes.


 GREAT!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just got a call for mom.   She told the girl in the office, ( in her Aussie accent) Please tell my son to pick up the phone,  I've just been bitten by chipmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG  as long as she didn't hear you laughing, you'll be ok!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GREAT!!!
> 
> 
> OMG  as long as she didn't hear you laughing, you'll be ok!



She heard, but I could not help it. 

Her reply,  " I am glad I could amuse you today"  She started laughing then


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yeah I hate when that happens
> 
> But seriously dude when I'm schoolin and workin 2 jobs that don't allow cells I ain't got much drivel time. I been goin so hard I've nearly perfected the art of feedin chickens one handed so I can still catch a buzz in the evenins. And if its buzz or drivel.........well we both know what I'm pickin  Only reason I been able to get on this week is the boss slacked off on the cell policy on 1 job




I hear ya brudder Drankus....WHEN I'm workin', there ain't no time fer a phone call, much less drivelin. 

How many chickens you got???

You ain't chokin'em is ya


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She heard, but I could not help it.
> 
> Her reply,  " I am glad I could amuse you today"  She started laughing then


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Oh yeah and I got access to a tractor so its plowin and plantin too. Not to mention irrigation and werkin on one of the nonrumblers with the extra cash


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Lunch time , off to feed my BELLY.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She heard, but I could not help it.
> 
> Her reply,  " I am glad I could amuse you today"  She started laughing then


 kewl Mom!!



mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time , off to feed my BELLY.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya brudder Drankus....WHEN I'm workin', there ain't no time fer a phone call, much less drivelin.
> 
> How many chickens you got???
> 
> You ain't chokin'em is ya



Just north of 300 or so 

And no, but one is gettin ready for a rice bath


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time , off to feed my BELLY.



*MUD...wus fer lunch???*



Keebs said:


> kewl Mom!!



Uont some Tiger Sauce



Hankus said:


> Just north of 300 or so
> 
> And no, but one is gettin ready for a rice bath



Tree hundred!!!  I had some bathed in Margarita last night, surrounded by black beans


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Uont some Tiger Sauce


Uuuummm, no................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummm, no................



I ain't got nuttin to eat today....nuttin nukeable


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Ham n cheese sammiches. No bread


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't got nuttin to eat today....nuttin nukeable



That's why I did the sammich


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't got nuttin to eat today....nuttin nukeable



Hi.....















Fuzzy-Wuz


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Stawker


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi.....
> 
> Fuzzy-Wuz





Hankus said:


> Stawker


 WHERE?????


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

I dunno Thas why they iz stawkers


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Glad i got home just in time to see Hankus online so.......

HEY HANKUS!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Hey Bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

grrr....
gotta run!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrr....
> gotta run!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrr....
> gotta run!



Like your on 1/2 horse power


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Howdy dribblers. It sho is good to be back in my recliner. It missed me...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy dribblers. It sho is good to be back in my recliner. It missed me...



Ingore the oreo cookie crumbs,  it was not me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ingore the oreo cookie crumbs,  it was not me



Dang that Quack!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy dribblers. It sho is good to be back in my recliner. It missed me...


 What'd you do, drive by the site & hit the road?!?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang that Quack!!!


 you _sure_ it was him???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What'd you do, drive by the site & hit the road?!?
> 
> 
> you _sure_ it was him???



Umm, I was on site from 6:30 to 11. Wayyy before Little D thought about joining the living..


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, I was on site from 6:30 to 11. Wayyy before Little D thought about joining the living..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

shenanigans!!!
I'm calling avatar shenanigans!!! Somebody been messing with me and i'm thinking a chipmunk mod may be involved. Just because two wimmen TELL you to do it, doesn't mean you have to.







okay, it does. 
How ya'll like my 'stang?


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> shenanigans!!!
> I'm calling avatar shenanigans!!! Somebody been messing with me and i'm thinking a chipmunk mod may be involved. Just because two wimmen TELL you to do it, doesn't mean you have to.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it took THREE Women to get the waiter to finally do the Birfday thang for Allison!!
I think it's cute! (weird, but cute)


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, it took THREE Women to get the waiter to finally do the Birfday thang for Allison!!
> I think it's cute! (weird, but cute)



Juz like me!!! 

okay, gotta work on some feeders before fishbabe gets here in the morning. BBL!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Juz like me!!!
> 
> okay, gotta work on some feeders before fishbabe gets here in the morning. BBL!!



rub his head fer me tomorrow.............


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Man do I like it when the boss leaves early for the day 

Now come on 5 so I can make a 'stone run


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Man do I like it when the boss leaves early for the day
> 
> Now come on 5 so I can make a 'stone run


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Me and the neighbor tried to drain the local supply last week........personal best of 140 for the week


----------



## david w. (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



*sniff sniff*Ummmm,you smell lovely today...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> shenanigans!!!
> I'm calling avatar shenanigans!!! Somebody been messing with me and i'm thinking a chipmunk mod may be involved. Just because two wimmen TELL you to do it, doesn't mean you have to.
> 
> 
> ...




I'll take the fifth on this one. 

NIce pony thou


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> shenanigans!!!
> I'm calling avatar shenanigans!!! Somebody been messing with me and i'm thinking a chipmunk mod may be involved. Just because two wimmen TELL you to do it, doesn't mean you have to.
> 
> 
> ...



You want me to get the trouble makin mod's avatar replaced with the Jackleg Pic??


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Me and the neighbor tried to drain the local supply last week........personal best of 140 for the week


 good lord, boy!



david w. said:


> *sniff sniff*Ummmm,you smell lovely today...


 ............ glad ya caught me now instead of later! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I'll take the fifth on this one.
> 
> NIce pony thou


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, it took THREE Women to get the waiter to finally do the Birfday thang for Allison!!
> I think it's cute! (weird, but cute)



I told you fuzzy was a few fries short of a happy meal..


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to get the trouble makin mod's avatar replaced with the Jackleg Pic??


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you fuzzy was a few fries short of a happy meal..


----------



## david w. (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> good lord, boy!
> 
> 
> ............ glad ya caught me now instead of later!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I'll take the fifth on this one.
> 
> NIce pony thou



I'll drink a fifth 



Keebs said:


> good lord, boy!
> 
> 
> ............ glad ya caught me now instead of later!



Well it was 2 people and I did say it was a personal best weekly total  Only me drinkin this week and the total is much much lower


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 wuss.............


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'll drink a fifth
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was 2 people and I did say it was a personal best weekly total  Only me drinkin this week and the total is much much lower


Glad ya clarified that , was fixin to start worryin 'bout ya!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to get the trouble makin mod's avatar replaced with the Jackleg Pic??


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 THAT looks like a "challenge" if I ever seen one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Where's Mudracing today??


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Racin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Racin



I figured he had an overhang from last night..


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's Mudracing today??


Probably couldn't get the college kid off his computer today!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figured he had an overhang from last night..


Naaaww, I talked to him this morning, he's back on duty........


----------



## david w. (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wuss.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Probably couldn't get the college kid off his computer today!



College kid??? Neither him nor Mrs. Mudracin looked old enough to be sportin kids that old...


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figured he had an overhang from last night..



I dunno  He was here this mornin. Ain't seed him sinct lunch. Rekon they took him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I dunno  He was here this mornin. Ain't seed him sinct lunch. Rekon they took him



Holy Carp!!! I forgot I gotta go out and max out my credit cards before tomorrow night at 6pm...


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 u so cute when you get riled!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> College kid??? Neither him nor Mrs. Mudracin looked old enough to be sportin kids that old...


Naaww, not his, the kid at work!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy Carp!!! I forgot I gotta go out and max out my credit cards before tomorrow night at 6pm...


 Chief is helping me do that already!  He went to the Sock Shoppe in Griffin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> u so cute when you get riled!
> 
> 
> Naaww, not his, the kid at work!
> ...



Whut you gonna do wif all dem socks??


----------



## david w. (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> u so cute when you get riled!
> 
> 
> Naaww, not his, the kid at work!
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

I'M HERE, BUT FIXING TO LEAVE EARLY, AND I DIDNT DRINK THAT MUCH LAST NIGHT.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy Carp!!! I forgot I gotta go out and max out my credit cards before tomorrow night at 6pm...



SHOULD OF DONE THAT LAST NIGHT AND BOUGHT ALL THE BEER


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Suuuppppp????


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut you gonna do wif all dem socks??


 wear'um.............. 



david w. said:


>






mudracing101 said:


> I'M HERE, BUT FIXING TO LEAVE EARLY, AND I DIDNT DRINK THAT MUCH LAST NIGHT.





Jeff C. said:


> Suuuppppp????


Hey big man, loan me a dolla!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'M HERE, BUT FIXING TO LEAVE EARLY, AND I DIDNT DRINK THAT MUCH LAST NIGHT.





mudracing101 said:


> SHOULD OF DONE THAT LAST NIGHT AND BOUGHT ALL THE BEER



I couldn't buy any for you cause Mrs. Mudracin said when you drink too much you get hard of hearin and yell a lot..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2011)

Howdy folks. Hate we couldn`t make it to Tifton last night. I know we missed a good time. Maybe next time...

Hope ya`ll have a nice weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Suuuppppp????


Suuuuuppppp with you???


Keebs said:


> wear'um..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna be a good weekend, son is graduating, and gonna have family in town, grilling , and i'm sure cold bev. Ya'll keep em straight and i'm out . Peace!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Hate we couldn`t make it to Tifton last night. I know we missed a good time. Maybe next time...
> 
> Hope ya`ll have a nice weekend.



hey nick


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Hate we couldn`t make it to Tifton last night. I know we missed a good time. Maybe next time...
> 
> Hope ya`ll have a nice weekend.



Hey Nic , missed ya last night , may be next time


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Hate we couldn`t make it to Tifton last night. I know we missed a good time. Maybe next time...
> 
> Hope ya`ll have a nice weekend.


 You were missed, darlin'!



mudracing101 said:


> Suuuuuppppp with you???
> 
> 
> Gonna be a good weekend, son is graduating, and gonna have family in town, grilling , and i'm sure cold bev. Ya'll keep em straight and i'm out . Peace!!!!!!!!!!!!


 you don't look old enough to have one graduating!!
Have a good weekend, I'm outta here too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hey!!!



rhbama3 said:


> grrr....
> gotta run!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy dribblers. It sho is good to be back in my recliner. It missed me...







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ingore the oreo cookie crumbs,  it was not me







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you fuzzy was a few fries short of a happy meal..



No, I'm not



Keebs said:


> u so cute when you get riled!
> 
> 
> Naaww, not his, the kid at work!
> ...







Keebs said:


> wear'um..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Hate we couldn`t make it to Tifton last night. I know we missed a good time. Maybe next time...
> 
> Hope ya`ll have a nice weekend.



You too Nic....wish you coulda been there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You were missed, darlin'!
> 
> 
> you don't look old enough to have one graduating!!
> Have a good weekend, I'm outta here too!



Seee!!! I wish that boy'd make up his mind how old he is..


----------



## killa86 (May 20, 2011)

hello waders.

 macho man randy savage passed away bad day seems like he couldve waited one more day for the end of the world.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hello waders.
> 
> macho man randy savage passed away bad day seems like he couldve waited one more day for the end of the world.





Sup Killa??   Off to work . . .


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2011)

heylo


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hello waders.
> 
> macho man randy savage passed away bad day seems like he couldve waited one more day for the end of the world.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup Killa??   Off to work . . .




Evenin killa,  and Mr. BIGSHOT


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> heylo



Wasa matter now???


----------



## killa86 (May 20, 2011)

hey quack dont go to work stay home and drink beer it would be a much better day. tell em you were given permission to stay home tonight.


----------



## killa86 (May 20, 2011)

hey seth 

hey jeff c.

whatsup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hello waders.
> 
> macho man randy savage passed away bad day seems like he couldve waited one more day for the end of the world.



He wanted to get a good seat for the ride.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Due to unforseen circumstances( okay, she told me but i wasn't listening), I'm a back...bacha....single guy this weekend! Fishbait may go ahead and come up with a trailer and we'll get the whole pig killing grounds set up at one time. Woohoo!
Also got the okay from bubbette to buy two new feeders next payday along with a coon trap( for Bugsys pet pig when the right size shows up).


----------



## killa86 (May 20, 2011)

so miguel what u up to tommorrow when the world ends smokin high dollar cigars and drinkin fancy beer


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey seth
> 
> hey jeff c.
> 
> whatsup




Nuttin yet, I got a song stuck in my head though


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

killa86 said:


> so miguel what u up to tommorrow when the world ends smokin high dollar cigars and drinkin fancy beer



world can't end tomorrow. We've already got a Bama football schedule set for next year along with trying to kill some turkeys.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Due to unforseen circumstances( okay, she told me but i wasn't listening), I'm a back...bacha....single guy this weekend! Fishbait may go ahead and come up with a trailer and we'll get the whole pig killing grounds set up at one time. Woohoo!
> Also got the okay from bubbette to buy two new feeders next payday along with a coon trap( for Bugsys pet pig when the right size shows up).




Whatever you do.....puhlease get some video when she grabs holt of that piggy to snatch it out of that cage


----------



## killa86 (May 20, 2011)

i know. thats one odd horse you got there.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Got beer


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever you do.....puhlease get some video when she grabs holt of that piggy to snatch it out of that cage



I figure to send her a pic with a pig in one hand and a pistol stuck in his ear and ask her "You want this one? He hopes you do!"


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i know. thats one odd horse you got there.



That's a quarter horse!


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2011)

off to the eighth grade dance


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Got beer



Runnin low...but I got some homebrew, been aged for 3 1/2 yrs. in a charred Oak barrel



rhbama3 said:


> I figure to send her a pic with a pig in one hand and a pistol stuck in his ear and ask her "You want this one? He hopes you do!"


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's a quarter horse!



Yeah, but the ride ain't very smooth. Think i'll stick with the Tundra a little longer.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but the ride ain't very smooth. Think i'll stick with the Tundra a little longer.



May not ride as smooth but I'll bet it's easier to park in a tight spot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Grrrrrrr, gotta work on my day off tomorrow night!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> off to the eighth grade dance



For the 3rd year in a row...going for a new record?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's a quarter horse!


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> For the 3rd year in a row...going for a new record?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, gotta work on my day off tomorrow night!!



Was up wiff dat??


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> For the 3rd year in a row...going for a new record?





Seth carter said:


>



Now you behave at the dance...do not...let me repeat this...DO NOT break anyone's jaw at the dance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> For the 3rd year in a row...going for a new record?










Jeff C. said:


> Was up wiff dat??






Co-worker vacating, get off work Sunday morning, start days Monday.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you go to load up the 4-wheeler and realize you forgot to turn the tank valve off the other day? 
Lost a 3/4 full tank of gas one drop at a time...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you hate it when you go to load up the 4-wheeler and realize you forgot to turn the tank valve off the other day?
> Lost a 3/4 full tank of gas one drop at a time...



How big a tank does it have?      Mine was around 1.5 gallons


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> How big a tank does it have?      Mine was around 1.5 gallons



2.25 gallons. It's just a trip i wasn't planning to make tonight to the gas station. Speaking of which, let me go take care of that right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you hate it when you go to load up the 4-wheeler and realize you forgot to turn the tank valve off the other day?
> Lost a 3/4 full tank of gas one drop at a time...





I never cut mine off??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I never cut mine off??



I've had a problem for several years that if you don't turn the tank off, it drips gas out of the Carbeurator(?) line underneath. Fishbait gave my 4-wheeler an overhaul last summer that i thought fixed it, but it started dripping again around the start of turkey season.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I never cut mine off??




Nice avatar Quackster!!! She sho is purty....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice avatar Quackster!!! She sho is purty....





Thanks, that was a nice redfish . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice avatar Quackster!!! She sho is purty....



If you look close, there is a big fish somewhere around the middle of the pic! I missed it the first time i looked at it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, that was a nice redfish. . .



Hey . . .you put spaces tween yo dots?  





rhbama3 said:


> If you look close, there is a big fish somewhere around the middle of the pic! I missed it the first time i looked at it.



Lemme look back . . .


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2011)

New snake boots... get tooth fixed... new snake boots... get tooth fixed...


Danner or Rocky?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, that was a nice redfish . . .



Yup...nice redfish!   Who's the hottie next to the big lunk holding the sushi?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, that was a nice redfish . . .



We done good, you and me. Or got lucky.  



turtlebug said:


> New snake boots... get tooth fixed... new snake boots... get tooth fixed...
> 
> 
> Danner or Rocky?



Danner over Rocky, any day.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you hate it when you go to load up the 4-wheeler and realize you forgot to turn the tank valve off the other day?
> Lost a 3/4 full tank of gas one drop at a time...





rhbama3 said:


> 2.25 gallons. It's just a trip i wasn't planning to make tonight to the gas station. Speaking of which, let me go take care of that right now.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I never cut mine off??



you may want to start doing it...not good to keep the carb bowl full.  The gas with ethanol will eat away at all the rubber seals and fuel lines.  I've gone thru 3 carb rebuilds on my bikes this season because I never used to turn off the gas either.   The bike mechanic told me to always shut off the fuel supply and I've never had a problem since.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New snake boots... get tooth fixed... new snake boots... get tooth fixed...
> 
> 
> Danner or Rocky?



eeny meeny miny moe....


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

working one of my nights off so I will be around all night


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> working one of my nights off so I will be around all night




Catcha later DJ...have a good un!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> eeny meeny miny moe....





Oops, I didn`t realize there was a choice there. Pull the tooth yourself, get the snakeboots. If you get snakebit, you might not need to get that tooth pulled. If you need advice, just holler. In the past 10 years, I`ve pulled two of my own.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Danner over Rocky, any day.



Dat's what Fishbait said. He loves his Danners. Two pair of Chippewas and they just don't fit my feet right.  

EvilRubberDucky has a perfect Chippewa foot.  




Jeff C. said:


> eeny meeny miny moe....



Yep, I can just about pull the tooth myself. It's split right into two pieces, just gotta get the nerve.    

A liquid diet for a few days ain't gonna hurt me a bit.  

Besides, I have dental insurance. I don't have a snake bite plan.


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Catcha later DJ...have a good un!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oops, I didn`t realize there was a choice there. Pull the tooth yourself, get the snakeboots. If you get snakebit, you might not need to get that tooth pulled. If you need advice, just holler. In the past 10 years, I`ve pulled two of my own.



Y'all got too many snakes down 'ere...or more teeth than necessary


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oops, I didn`t realize there was a choice there. Pull the tooth yourself, get the snakeboots. If you get snakebit, you might not need to get that tooth pulled. If you need advice, just holler. In the past 10 years, I`ve pulled two of my own.





It was already broken from a filling YEARS ago and I bit down on an overcooked piece of bacon last night and all of a sudden I was grinding up tooth pieces with my french fries.  

It hasn't hurt til a while ago. I'm having fun wiggling the pieces after a good dose of Anbesol. Maybe it'll come out tonight and I can put it under my pillow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all got too many snakes down 'ere...or more teeth than necessary


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I forgot this


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Both!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was already broken from a filling YEARS ago and I bit down on an overcooked piece of bacon last night and all of a sudden I was grinding up tooth pieces with my french fries.
> 
> It hasn't hurt til a while ago. I'm having fun wiggling the pieces after a good dose of Anbesol. Maybe it'll come out tonight and I can put it under my pillow.




I sowwy. Hey i need an answer before next weekend:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6012125&postcount=645


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I sowwy. Hey i need an answer before next weekend:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6012125&postcount=645



You think I'm gonna pass up the opportunity to touch a LIVING BREATHING piggy nose!      


I almost bought a trap myself at TSC today when I was purchasing the feeder.  

But alas ERD and I need new snake boots.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was already broken from a filling YEARS ago and I bit down on an overcooked piece of bacon last night and all of a sudden I was grinding up tooth pieces with my french fries.
> 
> It hasn't hurt til a while ago. I'm having fun wiggling the pieces after a good dose of Anbesol. Maybe it'll come out tonight and I can put it under my pillow.



Thougt ya was too "old" fer the teeth fairy  or has ya seed Unk in his lacy tutu


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Both!!









Hankus said:


> Thougt ya was too "old" fer the teeth fairy  or has ya seed Unk in his lacy tutu



If she seed that, she'd better grow some Fangs!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You think I'm gonna pass up the opportunity to touch a LIVING BREATHING piggy nose!
> 
> 
> I almost bought a trap myself at TSC today when I was purchasing the feeder.
> ...



oh, okay. I misunderstood. I thought you wanted to take a chipmunk piglet home. So......AFTER you touch his nose i can stick the pistol back in his ear!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was already broken from a filling YEARS ago and I bit down on an overcooked piece of bacon last night and all of a sudden I was grinding up tooth pieces with my french fries.
> 
> It hasn't hurt til a while ago. I'm having fun wiggling the pieces after a good dose of Anbesol. Maybe it'll come out tonight and I can put it under my pillow.



I feel your pain, i gotta get two teeth pulled and braces put in at the same time here in a few days.

Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So......AFTER you touch his nose i can stick the pistol back in his ear!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> you may want to start doing it...not good to keep the carb bowl full.  The gas with ethanol will eat away at all the rubber seals and fuel lines.  I've gone thru 3 carb rebuilds on my bikes this season because I never used to turn off the gas either.   The bike mechanic told me to always shut off the fuel supply and I've never had a problem since.





Makes sense, will try and remember to do so.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

Hotwings bathed in tiger sauce, fryin up right now  Finally found the stuff at Ingles, decided we had to try it after hearing yall rave on it... hopefully its good stuff


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hotwings bathed in tiger sauce, fryin up right now  Finally found the stuff at Ingles, decided we had to try it after hearing yall rave on it... hopefully its good stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hotwings bathed in tiger sauce, fryin up right now  Finally found the stuff at Ingles, decided we had to try it after hearing yall rave on it... hopefully its good stuff



And you didn't invite me over for a neutral opinion...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

slip said:


> I feel your pain, i gotta get two teeth pulled and braces put in at the same time here in a few days.
> 
> Not looking forward to it at all.




You ain't sleepy yet!!!  



SnowHunter said:


> Hotwings bathed in tiger sauce, fryin up right now  Finally found the stuff at Ingles, decided we had to try it after hearing yall rave on it... hopefully its good stuff



 Might even want to add more after they done


----------



## slip (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't sleepy yet!!!



Nah, i never sleep ... i just wait.



Kinda hoping the world will end like them folks are saying....then i wouldnt have to get all that done.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


>


DJ!!!!!!!  How you been stranger?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you didn't invite me over for a neutral opinion...


Hey Bro! 

But I'll have some goodies when we head up to D.O.G 


Jeff C. said:


> You ain't sleepy yet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Might even want to add more after they done



I had planned on it   Hi Shmoo 


Oh and if some of yall remember the baloney that happened with the kids and VBS last year, the inlaws expect us to let em attend this year.. HA! Yeah right


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah, i never sleep ... i just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hoping the world will end like them folks are saying....then i wouldnt have to get all that done.



tip for teeth removal and braces-lots of ice cream for the following few days


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

deer cube steak seasoned with salt, pepper, and a splash of Dale's steak sauce then rolled in flour and pan fried with some garlic toast. Man, that was good!


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> DJ!!!!!!!  How you been stranger?
> :



Doing mighty fine and how are you!
Yall seem to be as busy as me!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Whut? That piglet is going to a new home one way or another.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Beer


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Beer



Dats my boy! 
I'll stick with my sweet tea!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> deer cube steak seasoned with salt, pepper, and a splash of Dale's steak sauce then rolled in flour and pan fried with some garlic toast. Man, that was good!


We had Marie Callenders scallopped potatoes with ham, and sauted asparagus.......Both were good!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Beer



Thats what ive been saying the whole time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what ive been saying the whole time


You didn't get enough last night??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You didn't get enough last night??



No , i was on my best behavior last night


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah, i never sleep ... i just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hoping the world will end like them folks are saying....then i wouldnt have to get all that done.



One way or another....you still gonna wish it will end 



SnowHunter said:


> DJ!!!!!!!  How you been stranger?
> Hey Bro!
> 
> But I'll have some goodies when we head up to D.O.G
> ...



Schmooo moooo moo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







SnowHunter said:


> tip for teeth removal and braces-lots of ice cream for the following few days







mudracing101 said:


>








rhbama3 said:


> deer cube steak seasoned with salt, pepper, and a splash of Dale's steak sauce then rolled in flour and pan fried with some garlic toast. Man, that was good!



Oh yeah...



Hankus said:


> Beer




That sounds familiar!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had Marie Callenders scallopped potatoes with ham, and sauted asparagus.......Both were good!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



RUTT


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No , i was on my best behavior last night



true, true....... We didn't even get thrown out this time.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2011)

Im out, gotta get some sleep, ya'll be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Beer




Yo Hankus.....you reckon you could ride Bama's horse??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No , i was on my best behavior last night


So I hear!!



Jeff C. said:


> RUTT


Whasup Jeff!!........So Jared is having second thoughts about giving folks the double coon fanger!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2011)

Hehe... Fishbait is about ready to shoot himself in the foot. It'd be a lot less painful than trying to put this feeder together.    


Between him and ERD, they have torn my house slap apart looking for tools to put feeders and desks together with.  

I want EVERYONE outta my house tomorrow so the cleaning fairy can come do her job.    















Uh-oh, he's breaking out the Gorilla Glue, Duct tape and a butter knife. This is classic!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You watch them raps?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hehe... Fishbait is about ready to shoot himself in the foot. It'd be a lot less painful than trying to put this feeder together.
> 
> 
> Between him and ERD, they have torn my house slap apart looking for tools to put feeders and desks together with.
> ...



Tell him to stop!!! I'll put it together tomorrow!  Gorilla glue is not the answer!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

slip said:


> You watch them raps?





 Forgot


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hehe... Fishbait is about ready to shoot himself in the foot. It'd be a lot less painful than trying to put this feeder together.
> 
> 
> Between him and ERD, they have torn my house slap apart looking for tools to put feeders and desks together with.
> ...


Tell fishbait...........When all else fails...........Read the directions!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tell fishbait...........When all else fails...........Read the directions!!



I know what got him confuzzled. Those things are made in china and the instructions are translated into mexicanese. Seen it too many times before......


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dats my boy!
> I'll stick with my sweet tea!



I'm ya huckleberry bamer  



mudracing101 said:


> Thats what ive been saying the whole time


Well yell louder 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You didn't get enough last night??



Nope nor the night before nor the night before............



Jeff C. said:


> One way or another....you still gonna wish it will end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still ain't tried left hand. Next time I'm in Locust Grove we do it up 



Jeff C. said:


> Yo Hankus.....you reckon you could ride Bama's horse??



Do it got hair, handles or a steerin wheel  






turtlebug said:


> Hehe... Fishbait is about ready to shoot himself in the foot. It'd be a lot less painful than trying to put this feeder together.
> 
> 
> Between him and ERD, they have torn my house slap apart looking for tools to put feeders and desks together with.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So I hear!!
> 
> Whasup Jeff!!........So Jared is having second thoughts about giving folks the double coon fanger!!



 I may have cured him after that conversation we had on the way home.....he sat on his hands the rest of the way


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know what got him confuzzled. Those things are made in china and the instructions are translated into mexicanese. Seen it too many times before......



He ain't no fool...dat's why he got out the butter knife


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't no fool...dat's why he got out the butter knife



how much you want to bet the barrel was supposed to be assembled with nuts and bolts in a certain pattern and the holes don't match up?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Still ain't tried left hand. Next time I'm in Locust Grove we do it up
> 
> Do it got hair, handles or a steerin wheel



Come on up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> how much you want to bet the barrel was supposed to be assembled with nuts and bolts in a certain pattern and the holes don't match up?



You've put too many of them things together for me to be bettin ya on it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have cured him after that conversation we had on the way home.....he sat on his hands the rest of the way


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know what got him confuzzled. Those things are made in china and the instructions are translated into mexicanese. Seen it too many times before......


I've seen those kind directions before!!.........They sort of lose something in translation!!



Hankus said:


> Nope nor the night before nor the night before............


Heard that the Keystone brewery had to up their production to supply the Dublin area!!



Jeff C. said:


> I may have cured him after that conversation we had on the way home.....he sat on his hands the rest of the way


Laughed out loud after I read that post!!..........Jared does have a good sense of right, and wrong!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I knew you would jump on that...soon as I hit the submit button



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've seen those kind directions before!!.........They sort of lose something in translation!!
> 
> Heard that the Keystone brewery had to up their production to supply the Dublin area!!
> 
> Laughed out loud after I read that post!!..........Jared does have a good sense of right, and wrong!!



That look on his faceI couldn't help but bust out laughing....I thought he was gonna punch  me @ 80 mph


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That look on his faceI couldn't help but bust out laughing....I thought he was gonna punch  me @ 80 mph


When I read your post it wasn't hard to imagine the look on his face!!........Sort of like a light bulb turning on!!:........Jared is a good person  with good intentions!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Hey Mitch!!  Do me a favor and ask Elaine what's the newest development on the coal plant??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When I read your post it wasn't hard to imagine the look on his face!!........Sort of like a light bulb turning on!!:........Jared is a good person  with good intentions!!



That look was priceless!! It was like I hit with a Q-Beam


----------



## dougefresh (May 20, 2011)

Evenin Folks
Eat one to meny fried fish tonight, but man they were good..Mini-me and I have some work to do to fill the frezer back up now..


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

oh how I am ready to start my weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Evenin Folks
> Eat one to meny fried fish tonight, but man they were good..Mini-me and I have some work to do to fill the frezer back up now..



Hey Doug....wish we coulda chatted more last night, glad to have met You and the younguns


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Wonder how Seth is making out at the dance??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Mitch!!  Do me a favor and ask Elaine what's the newest development on the coal plant??


Will do!!!



Jeff C. said:


> That look was priceless!! It was like I hit with a Q-Beam


I bet!!

Good night folks!!.......Got an early training day tomorrow!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how Seth is making out at the dance??



Making out


----------



## dougefresh (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Doug....wish we coulda chatted more last night, glad to have met You and the younguns



Same here broWe will meet againJ-man is a hoot you got a fine young man there..Told me he was a chick-magnentHim and Tanner hit it off about swamp-people..

Alright folks time for 'The Lion King'


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how Seth is making out at the dance??



Did you give him cash for bail money again or did you just tell him to call you from Juvee?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how Seth is making out at the dance??





deerehauler said:


> Making out


Gotta wonder about any girl that would hang out with Seth!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gotta wonder about any girl that would hang out with Seth!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you give him cash for bail money again or did you just tell him to call you from Juvee?





No cash, already called Juvee, they said they'll drop him by the house as usual. . .


----------



## 243Savage (May 20, 2011)

slip said:


> I feel your pain, i gotta get two teeth pulled and braces put in at the same time here in a few days.
> 
> Not looking forward to it at all.



Been there done that many years ago.  I think I quit hurting after about 4 weeks.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Been there done that many years ago.  I think I quit hurting after about 4 weeks.



thanks.


----------



## 243Savage (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how Seth is making out at the dance??



I can just imagine this burning up the dance floor....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I can just imagine this burning up the dance floor....






  Grrrrrrrrr!!   Can't see it at work!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr!!   Can't see it at work!!



why not its right there I see it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I can just imagine this burning up the dance floor....



Dat boy has got GAME!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 20, 2011)

Hey everybody!  What's going on with ya?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr!!   Can't see it at work!!



Go start dancing in front of mirror, and imagine your a little shorter, ohhh about Seth's height.   You will have the live version.


----------



## deerehauler (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Go start dancing in front of mirror, and imagine your a little shorter, ohhh about Seth's height.   You will have the live version.



Wait record it for us to compare the two!


----------



## 243Savage (May 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Go start dancing in front of mirror, and imagine your a little shorter, ohhh about Seth's height.   You will have the live version.



I thought he _was_ about Seth's height.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2011)

Night ya'll!
Me and Fishbait are cookin' breakfast for some hogs in the morning.
I gotta crash!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everybody!  What's going on with ya?





Hiya FFandF!!  Where ya been, we were just talking 'bout you last night??




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Go start dancing in front of mirror, and imagine your a little shorter, ohhh about Seth's height.   You will have the live version.





Oh okay, BRB!!





deerehauler said:


> Wait record it for us to compare the two!




Will do . . .





243Savage said:


> I thought he _was_ about Seth's height.






Seth's a pretty good size boy for an 8th grader, but then again HE IS 18 . . .


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> You should know I'm ALWAYS serious bout my drinkin





Keebs said:


> some things Don't change!





Hankus said:


> I gotta song to post for that tonite if I can find it and its legal


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Wait record it for us to compare the two!





243Savage said:


> I thought he _was_ about Seth's height.


I was trying to build Quack's ego for the video.


rhbama3 said:


> Night ya'll!
> Me and Fishbait are cookin' breakfast for some hogs in the morning.
> I gotta crash!


Night BAma


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya FFandF!!  Where ya been, we were just talking 'bout you last night??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on up!!



You'll know for certain. well you'll know soon as I know 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've seen those kind directions before!!.........They sort of lose something in translation!!
> 
> Heard that the Keystone brewery had to up their production to supply the Dublin area!!
> 
> Laughed out loud after I read that post!!..........Jared does have a good sense of right, and wrong!!



THEY KNOW 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Doug....wish we coulda chatted more last night, glad to have met You and the younguns



Chat all ya want tey aint much to miss  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gotta wonder about any girl that would hang out with Seth!!



yup


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2011)

I got tied up readin in the PF, now I'm sweepy Night kids!!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I got tied up readin in the PF, now I'm sweepy Night kids!!



seed ya Cboy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

use mor salt


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

keeps teh beer from stikin to the napkin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2011)

seed ya Unk  Hope sef makes out aurite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> seed ya Unk  Hope sef makes out aurite





Later Nephew Drankus!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2011)

It's friday,got's me some 5 hour energy dranks and a full pot of coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's friday,got's me some 5 hour energy dranks and a full pot of coffee



You off tomorrow??  Found out tonight I gotta work on my off day.



Ya'll don't forget to wish Muddy happy birthday, threads already started!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

I see ya lurking down there Kneel!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 21, 2011)

lurkers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> lurkers





He musta went to bed!!


Somebody wake up Jeff!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You off tomorrow??  Found out tonight I gotta work on my off day.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll don't forget to wish Muddy happy birthday, threads already started!!



Yep,my last day this week.

Had to go outside and put one of our basins back in service after cleaning.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 21, 2011)

BB BOOM quack


----------



## deerehauler (May 21, 2011)

everytime I type something I get distracted


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2011)

LINCOLN COUNTY

On May 15, Sgt. Doyte Chaffin and Cpl. Ryan Swain warned two subjects on the Price Legg Bridge for Gigging Game Fish on Clarks Hill Lake. One subject had gigged himself in the hand. The subject was advised by the Rangers to seek medical attention after the subject declined the dispatch of an ambulance.

______________________________________________
How do you gig your own hand???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> ______________________________________________
> How do you gig your own hand???



Da boyz got's skillz. Mad skillz..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

morning people!
Looks like its gonna be a hot one today. Waiting on Fishbait to get here and then we are off to da hunting lease.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning people!
> Looks like its gonna be a hot one today. Waiting on Fishbait to get here and then we are off to da hunting lease.



Watch out for Mr. NoShoulders..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning people!
> Looks like its gonna be a hot one today. Waiting on Fishbait to get here and then we are off to da hunting lease.



Gonna have to get that hog nekkid in a hurry if ya get one today


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch out for Mr. NoShoulders..


Pistol is ready to go. 22mag with one round of snake shot, 4 rounds of solid point, and hammer sitting on an empty chamber. 


Jeff Raines said:


> Gonna have to get that hog nekkid in a hurry if ya get one today


I'm not even taking a big gun today. I figure by the time we set up camera's, feeders and dump 800 pounds or so of corn, i don't want to have to stop to clean a hog.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning people!
> Looks like its gonna be a hot one today. Waiting on Fishbait to get here and then we are off to da hunting lease.



Hot is an understatement.   After early week it will feel like July.

morning wadrivelers.  







or if you are so minded


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hot is an understatement.   After early week it will feel like July.
> 
> morning wadrivelers.
> 
> ...



Hey Gobble!
Yeah, hunting in the summer can be brutal but as long as everything is already set up, it's not too bad as long as you take plenty of water and hunt early and late. Thats the good thing about timed feeders. It puts the pigs on a schedule.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everybody!  What's going on with ya?



FFF, I see that the search party located you.  We were getting worried about you.




Jeff Raines said:


> LINCOLN COUNTY
> 
> On May 15, Sgt. Doyte Chaffin and Cpl. Ryan Swain warned two subjects on the Price Legg Bridge for Gigging Game Fish on Clarks Hill Lake. One subject had gigged himself in the hand. The subject was advised by the Rangers to seek medical attention after the subject declined the dispatch of an ambulance.
> How do you gig your own hand???



What a couple of idgets.  I bet that Ryan was probably laughing about the "gigged hand".




rhbama3 said:


> Pistol is ready to go. 22mag with one round of snake shot, 4 rounds of solid point, and hammer sitting on an empty chamber.



bama, that is my exact set-up with my Colt 22 Mag this time of year.  Of course, I still have my two 40 cal Glocks on each side and two extra mags just in case the coyotes or hogs show up.


I hope that everyone has a good day today and don't let the world come to an end before you go to bed tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Pistol is ready to go. 22mag with one round of snake shot, 4 rounds of solid point, and hammer sitting on an empty chamber.
> 
> I'm not even taking a big gun today. I figure by the time we set up camera's, feeders and dump 800 pounds or so of corn, i don't want to have to stop to clean a hog.



That's why you have 4 rounds of solid point..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> FFF, I see that the search party located you.  We were getting worried about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the world was supposed to end at 6pm? We'll be done by then. 

I may get a bigger pistol at some point, but this is plenty for the wounded hogs and thats the reason i bought it. Twice i've had wounded hogs charge me. Both were dispatched with a shot between the eyes, but i wanted something better than a bolt action rifle in that situation.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

gonna go load the truck. see ya'll later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> FFF, I see that the search party located you.  We were getting worried about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some couldn't wait for 6


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone, make sure you fulfill all your fantasies today before 6pm!


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna go load the truck. see ya'll later!



Don't get in too big of a hurry. Your Baitbro stayed up fighting with that feeder way too late last night (I crashed at 11 so I have no idea what time he came to bed) and slept right through his alarm.

Be more concerned with me beating the tar out of him when he becomes the first SuperSpeeder ticket recipient of the family.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some couldn't wait for 6



Now gobblin, you could have waited to show that photo AFTER the world had already come to an end AFTER 6 pm today.  That photo is enough to gag a maggot !!!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now gobblin, you could have waited to show that photo AFTER the world had already come to an end AFTER 6 pm today.  That photo is enough to gag a maggot !!!



Amen bro amen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't get in too big of a hurry. Your Baitbro stayed up fighting with that feeder way too late last night (I crashed at 11 so I have no idea what time he came to bed) and slept right through his alarm.
> 
> Be more concerned with me beating the tar out of him when he becomes the first SuperSpeeder ticket recipient of the family.



So he really is the reason y'all are usually late!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some couldn't wait for 6



I'm pretty sure that was caused by a rupture, not the rapture..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't get in too big of a hurry. Your Baitbro stayed up fighting with that feeder way too late last night (I crashed at 11 so I have no idea what time he came to bed) and slept right through his alarm.
> 
> Be more concerned with me beating the tar out of him when he becomes the first SuperSpeeder ticket recipient of the family.



he just got here. I had dozed off in the recliner. Okay, NOW we are gone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

sinclair1 said:


> BB BOOM quack





Yeahhhhhhhh babayyyyyy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't get in too big of a hurry. Your Baitbro stayed up fighting with that feeder way too late last night (I crashed at 11 so I have no idea what time he came to bed) and slept right through his alarm.
> 
> Be more concerned with me beating the tar out of him when he becomes the first SuperSpeeder ticket recipient of the family.






Soooooooooo, you're home alone now??


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> *Hiya FFandF!!  Where ya been, we were just talking 'bout you last night??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been around and getting my new business up and running!  Plus working a lot of O/T here at work.  Were you talking good about me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Been around and getting my new business up and running!  Plus working a lot of O/T here at work.  Were you talking good about me?






Well, of course!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *FFF, I see that the search party located you.  We were getting worried about you.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.  Bones sent me a message and got me back over here.    I won't stay gone so much any more.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, of course!!!



Good to know!  Have I missed much?  Give me a quick over view.  I can't go back and read 20,000 pages that I have missed.

Check out my new business too.

www.moonlightmotionpictures.co

Tried out my new equipment last night.  Had all the neighbor kids coming out of their houses, pulling up a chair and watching Megaminds with us.  It was very cool!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good to know!  Have I missed much?  Give me a quick over view.  I can't go back and read 20,000 pages that I have missed.
> 
> Check out my new business too.
> 
> ...







It's the same ole same old .. .  will check out yo website though!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's the same ole same old .. .  will check out yo website though!!






Looks COOL!!  Hopefully it'll work out for ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

Okay, crashing now . . . good night friends!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Quack, and good night!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch out for Mr. NoShoulders..




OR the toof ferry!!!


Mornin' peeples!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2011)

Mornin Jeffro and FFBF


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thanks Quack, and good night!




Glad ya back FFFy!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Jeffro and FFBF



Mornin Ne(sp )... uh... Sterlo


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Morning Sterlo and JC!  Glad to be back!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Sterlo and JC!  Glad to be back!




I needs to go checkout yo website!!! See what you been up to


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Sterlo and JC!  Glad to be back!



Folks been askin about ya,I had to check p.com to make sure you was still around


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2011)

that was fun


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good to know!  Have I missed much?  Give me a quick over view.  I can't go back and read 20,000 pages that I have missed.
> 
> Check out my new business too.
> 
> ...



That's purty neat  Just curious, how's the audio, especially on the large setup?


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to go checkout yo website!!! See what you been up to



Please do, and if you have a facebook, search for my page there too, please.  "like" it for me!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moonlight-Motion-Pictures/206264896063616

THANK YOU!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Folks been askin about ya,I had to check p.com to make sure you was still around



I'm still there and about to have my commerce membership up and going.  They just have to turn it on for me.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's purty neat  Just curious, how's the audio, especially on the large setup?



It's amazing!  I did not even have it turned up half way last night, and it was very loud and clear.  I had to turn it down so the rest of the neighbors would not complain.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

I need to bring out my set up next time you folks have a get together close by.  

The neatest thing is, you can do karaoke on it, or game system tournaments.  Can you imagine playing against someone on a playstation 3?  I can't wait to do one of those parties.

Funny thing is, the biggest response I get when people see this, is "can you imagine porn on this thing?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Please do, and if you have a facebook, search for my page there too, please.  "like" it for me!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moonlight-Motion-Pictures/206264896063616
> 
> THANK YOU!!





Mornin` folks, just passin` by. 

I "like" it for you, Miss.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I need to bring out my set up next time you folks have a get together close by.
> 
> The neatest thing is, you can do karaoke on it, or game system tournaments.  Can you imagine playing against someone on a playstation 3?  I can't wait to do one of those parties.
> 
> Funny thing is, the biggest response I get when people see this, is "can you imagine porn on this thing?"







Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks, just passin` by.
> 
> I "like" it for you, Miss.



Mornin Nic!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks, just passin` by.
> 
> I "like" it for you, Miss.



Thank you, Sir Nic!!  preciate that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's amazing!  I did not even have it turned up half way last night, and it was very loud and clear.  I had to turn it down so the rest of the neighbors would not complain.



FFF can't imagine you only having anything turned up just half way.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> FFF can't imagine you only having anything turned up just half way.



Well, being in public and all..... maybe not so much in private.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2011)




----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2011)

Its A HAWT one out there folks...yall be careful and stay hydrated!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Its A HAWT one out there folks...yall be careful and stay hydrated!



Fixin' to go hydrate alright


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2011)

Are stones proper hydrstion  Cause ya caint drink all evenin if ya didn't start bout 2 hours ago


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

I bought a biggun of Chimay Blue and a 12 of 420 bottles. I should be feelin purty good around about 6pm..


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2011)

Im gunna start drinkin heavy to get ready for the rapture that is gunna be here around supper time.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bought a biggun of Chimay Blue and a 12 of 420 bottles. I should be feelin purty good around about 6pm..



I went the cheap route, bud ice


----------



## slip (May 21, 2011)

Got a hour left folks ... Spend it wisely


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I went the cheap route, bud ice



Go ahead and spend the extra...after the supper time rapture....what good is money gunna be.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Got a hour left folks ... Spend it wisely



I'm gunna go out and check on my garden. See how my peppers, squash, cucumbers, beans and maters are doin. OH yeah...can't take those with me.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna go out and check on my garden. See how my peppers, squash, cucumbers, beans and maters are doin. OH yeah...can't take those with me.



Im just drinking as much water as possible, cuz where im going they say there isnt alot of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

Guess I better shower and get ready for work before the rapture.  If it hits at 6 guess I won't make it!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2011)

I gots a bag a stachios that I can't put down too


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2011)

Only a few more rounds til the endin. When I tell the debbil his version was best do y'all think that'll earn me AC, virginians and ice cold beer??


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Only a few more rounds til the endin. When I tell the debbil his version was best do y'all think that'll earn me AC, virginians and ice cold beer??



Not sure how cold the beer is gunna be.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Not sure how cold the beer is gunna be.



Me either, but I've drank em hot before too


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2011)

Only a few minutes left....

For what.. who knows 

Think I'll just enjoy the AC


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2011)

Dang, it's 6:02 and nuttin happened, guess I'll go on into work!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2011)

Welp I missed it. Rekon I need another round


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Only a few minutes left....
> 
> For what.. who knows
> 
> Think I'll just enjoy the AC



Me and you both Nic. How are things on the farm sista ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, it's 6:02 and nuttin happened, guess I'll go on into work!



Hey man yall hirin?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

Evening people!
Man, what a day. Fishbait overslept( or TBug screwed up the alarm clock) and we got rolling a LOT later than expected. 5 feeders, 6 camera's, and 5 stands set and ready to go. Got finished about 6pm and the earth is still spinning so i guess its back to check the camera's friday. It was brutally hot and we blew thru some water and gatorade.  Saw lots of tracks, found some really good hardwood drains, and ........... now that turkey season is over, that gobbler i chased for 3 weeks is strutting all over the foodplot i camped out on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening people!
> Man, what a day. Fishbait overslept( or TBug screwed up the alarm clock) and we got rolling a LOT later than expected. 5 feeders, 6 camera's, and 5 stands set and ready to go. Got finished about 6pm and the earth is still spinning so i guess its back to check the camera's friday. It was brutally hot and we blew thru some water and gatorade.  Saw lots of tracks, found some really good hardwood drains, and ........... now that turkey season is over, that gobbler i chased for 3 weeks is strutting all over the foodplot i camped out on.



And this surprises you how?   

Sounds like a productive day.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Me and you both Nic. How are things on the farm sista ?


Things is a goin  Well, slow today, though we should see much progress after dark with the lights hooked up  How yall doin? 



rhbama3 said:


> Evening people!
> Man, what a day. Fishbait overslept( or TBug screwed up the alarm clock) and we got rolling a LOT later than expected. 5 feeders, 6 camera's, and 5 stands set and ready to go. Got finished about 6pm and the earth is still spinning so i guess its back to check the camera's friday. It was brutally hot and we blew thru some water and gatorade.  Saw lots of tracks, found some really good hardwood drains, and ........... now that turkey season is over, that gobbler i chased for 3 weeks is strutting all over the foodplot i camped out on.


Go figure!!! Bad Gobbler!! 

Hey Wingman  Good luck wif dem piggies! If yall can't get any.. just come up here, and our three will run up to ya and beg for scratches


----------



## Otis (May 21, 2011)

Grilled chicken, ribeyes, black beans and rice, baked taters and for desert homemade dip and chips. Y'all come on over, we got plenty.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And this surprises you how?
> 
> Sounds like a productive day.


No kidding!!! When i saw those strut marks all over, i just wanted to empty my pistol into the woods! I just want ONE picture of him to know what i'm dealing with. The day he busted me, i couldn't see his beard or spurs long enough to get an idea of how old he is. 


SnowHunter said:


> Things is a goin  Well, slow today, though we should see much progress after dark with the lights hooked up  How yall doin?
> 
> 
> Go figure!!! Bad Gobbler!!
> ...



Hiya, Snowy!! 
I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

okay, gonna finish this tuna salad and crackers, do the dishes, and take a really hot shower. BBL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

Country Ribs, Baby Back Ribs cooked for 4 hours on a big green egg, Tater Salat, Cole Slaw, Sweetwater 420's and a jar of apple pie......


----------



## Otis (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Country Ribs, Baby Back Ribs cooked for 4 hours on a big green egg, Tater Salat, Cole Slaw, Sweetwater 420's and a jar of apple pie......
> View attachment 602446


 


jar of apple pie?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Country Ribs, Baby Back Ribs cooked for 4 hours on a big green egg, Tater Salat, Cole Slaw, Sweetwater 420's and a jar of apple pie......
> View attachment 602446



great. now i'm hungry again....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

Otis said:


> jar of apple pie?



Some folks call it apple cider moonshine..


----------



## Otis (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some folks call it apple cider moonshine..
> 
> View attachment 602447


 


aw ok....I was about to send yo yankee butt home if ya were making a pie from a jar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

Otis said:


> aw ok....I was about to send yo yankee butt home if ya were making a pie from a jar.



We'll get yor Texican butt raised up in the ways of the south yet...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Country Ribs, Baby Back Ribs cooked for 4 hours on a big green egg, Tater Salat, Cole Slaw, Sweetwater 420's and a jar of apple pie......
> View attachment 602446



    

But I got some peach pie in a jar that you aint got neener neener


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some folks call it apple cider moonshine..
> 
> View attachment 602447



You realize that stuff is how Mags Bennett committed suicide on "Justified" right? 
okay, it was just a TV show but still.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> But I got some peach pie in a jar that you aint got neener neener



gonna bring it this weekend?? 



rhbama3 said:


> You realize that stuff is how Mags Bennett committed suicide on "Justified" right?
> okay, it was just a TV show but still.......



And I ain't Mags Bennett...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> gonna bring it this weekend??
> 
> 
> 
> And I ain't Mags Bennett...



A small jar of it, sure 

Gots a few other things too, some edible, some drinkable


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> A small jar of it, sure
> 
> Gots a few other things too, some edible, some drinkable



Yous is da bestest...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yous is da bestest...



I know


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2011)

New target? New avatar?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New target? New avatar?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New target? New avatar?



Tbug, was he praying that the world was not coming to an end today or was he looking for one of his contacts???   Inquiring minds want to know.   

Are you sure that you didn't shoot him in the booty with that "pink" arrow???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New target? New avatar?



This is a before pic, where is the after?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Tbug, was he praying that the world was not coming to an end today or was he looking for one of his contacts???   Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Are you sure that you didn't shoot him in the booty with that "pink" arrow???





threeleggedpigmy said:


> This is a before pic, where is the after?


 Almost like there is a 10 ring superimposed right there!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Almost like there is a 10 ring superimposed right there!!



If anybody can hit the ten ring on the booty, It is Miss Tbug.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well, being in public and all..... maybe not so much in private.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Im just drinking as much water as possible, cuz where im going they say there isnt alot of it.



Bad Cody...Bad!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If anybody can hit the ten ring on the booty, It is Miss Tbug.




How is Mrs. Courtney??......How Much longer??

Going to see little Miss Adelyn tomorrow!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How is Mrs. Courtney??......How Much longer??
> 
> Going to see little Miss Adelyn tomorrow!!



She very good  Still July 1st,   but it is a Thomas so it might be a little late.

How is that baby doing? Seen me  a pic tomorrow so I can show Miss Courtney.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2011)

6 weeks to go!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She very good Still July 1st,   but it is a Thomas so it might be a little late.
> 
> How is that baby doing? Seen me  a pic tomorrow so I can show Miss Courtney.




A few minor complications, nothing major!!........Will do!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 6 weeks to go!


Get ting excited 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> A few minor complications, nothing major!!........Will do!!



Very good. 



Good night guys


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2011)

Eyelids are very heavy!!........Time to stumble off to bed!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm I think I missed it whikst I was geiitn a round


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Where is errybuddy this moanin??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Mornin` Hugh... gotta have coffee...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Hugh... gotta have coffee...


Mornin Nic.

We're gonna have to dock GW's pay, he's suppose to be in here bright and early gettin the coffee ready.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

He`s in big trouble!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s in big trouble!



I reckon we're gonna have to make our own..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

I just found Tbug a new avatar...


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just found Tbug a new avatar...
> View attachment 602479


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just found Tbug a new avatar...
> View attachment 602479



oh lawd......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> oh lawd......



Whaaaaaaatttt????


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaaaaaaatttt????



Even changed my sig line


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Even changed my sig line


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Even changed my sig line



when does the pig slaughtering begin?


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> when does the pig slaughtering begin?



Next weekend.    


Speaking of... haven't seen nor heard from Wobbert-Woo!  since he logged off last night.  

I know he's all alone this weekend but he don't sleep THAT much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Next weekend.
> 
> 
> Speaking of... haven't seen nor heard from Wobbert-Woo!  since he logged off last night.
> ...



I wonder if he got ruptured??


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Next weekend.
> 
> 
> Speaking of... haven't seen nor heard from Wobbert-Woo!  since he logged off last night.
> ...



he is probably still asleep, I need to go over there and fry up some sausage.....that would get him moving


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if he got ruptured??



think I might have seen a rent-a-maid van pull into his driveway last night....


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> think I might have seen a rent-a-maid van pull into his driveway last night....



That was Fishbait, he forgot the ramps for my Rancher and had to go back and get em.  

I told him not to wear that French Maid outfit in public.  







I need a haircut.... BAD.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That was Fishbait, he forgot the ramps for my Rancher and had to go back and get em.
> 
> I told him not to wear that French Maid outfit in public.
> 
> ...



Umm, I thought your hair was looking particularly sexy the other night..

Don't believe me, just ask Keebs..


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, I thought your hair was looking particularly sexy the other night..
> 
> Don't believe me, just ask Keebs..





Well thank ya 

But I swear, sleeping is becoming an ordeal. Fishbait rolls over on it, it gets tangled up. It's TOO long.  

Only benefit is being able to braid it for hunting so the bugs don't get caught in it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well thank ya
> 
> But I swear, sleeping is becoming an ordeal. Fishbait rolls over on it, it gets tangled up. It's TOO long.
> 
> Only benefit is being able to braid it for hunting so the bugs don't get caught in it.



Fishbait is jealous of it, and rolls over on it on purpose..


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 22, 2011)

y'all have a good day.......headin' south to pick up some furniture. holler atch'all later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> y'all have a good day.......headin' south to pick up some furniture. holler atch'all later



Later Sandwalker...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Mornin' Piggypokers, bowhunters, and cowboys!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

What do yall think of these?  They're new from Lacrosse. 

I ordered me some new overalls  and need a new pair of snake boots. Don't want the piggies to run from ugly boots.   Plus, I'm trying to cut down on my morning dressing routine for hog slaying. It's so disheartening to see Wobbert-Woo!  pacing around with his coffee while I fight with boot laces. 

http://www.wulfoutdoorsports.com/sh...ent-HD™-Mossy-Oak®-Infinity®-Snake-Boots.html


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> y'all have a good day.......headin' south to pick up some furniture. holler atch'all later



Drive safe Timmay!  




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Piggypokers, bowhunters, and cowboys!!!



Morning Fuzzy-Wuz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Piggypokers, bowhunters, and cowboys!!!



Mernin Cajun.



turtlebug said:


> What do yall think of these?  They're new from Lacrosse.
> 
> I ordered me some new overalls  and need a new pair of snake boots. Don't want the piggies to run from ugly boots.   Plus, I'm trying to cut down on my morning dressing routine for hog slaying. It's so disheartening to see Wobbert-Woo!  pacing around with his coffee while I fight with boot laces.
> 
> http://www.wulfoutdoorsports.com/sh...ent-HD™-Mossy-Oak®-Infinity®-Snake-Boots.html



Good lookin boot. A buddy of mine always buys LaCrosse and loves them.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Drive safe Timmay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Ms Piggypoker.....dem boots'll work



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Cajun.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin boot. A buddy of mine always buys LaCrosse and loves them.



Moanin' MIG.....got a look at one of your designs yesterday evenin.....very nice!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Piggypokers, bowhunters, and cowboys!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ms Piggypoker.....dem boots'll work
> 
> 
> 
> Moanin' MIG.....got a look at one of your designs yesterday evenin.....very nice!!!



What?? That little wall project for that Dutch kook??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?? That little wall project for that Dutch kook??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



He kind of took liberties with the plans, but it turned out ok non-the-less.. The boy had to hire about 50 messicans that he didn't show in his pictures. That's some hard work for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He kind of took liberties with the plans, but it turned out ok non-the-less.. The boy had to hire about 50 messicans that he didn't show in his pictures. That's some hard work for sure.



Jared got filthy rich off the leftover aluminum cans, that the contents of were consumed during that project.....wonder why that wasn't in his pics? BTW, he's still medicating from it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Jared got filthy rich off the leftover aluminum cans, that the contents of were consumed during that project.....wonder why that wasn't in his pics? BTW, he's still medicating from it



I can only imagine. Thank God the Albany job cropped up when it did or I'd prolly be medicating along with him..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can only imagine. Thank God the Albany job cropped up when it did or I'd prolly be medicating along with him..



Back breakin stuff for sure....my schedule was full that week also. Whewww!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2011)

84 hrs is a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG week,  good night ya'll got be at it tomorrow at 7am. KAAAA CHIIIIING!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 84 hrs is a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG week,  good night ya'll got be at it tomorrow at 7am. KAAAA CHIIIIING!!!




Get some rest Quackdaddy!!! You gotta be able to spend it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 84 hrs is a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG week,  good night ya'll got be at it tomorrow at 7am. KAAAA CHIIIIING!!!



Nighty nighty Quackiepoo



Jeff C. said:


> Get some rest Quackdaddy!!! You gotta be able to spend it...



He doesn't need to rest. Mrs. Dawn takes care of the spending it part..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nighty nighty Quackiepoo
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need to rest. Mrs. Dawn takes care of the spending it part..



Yeah, but he has to accompany her on the shoppin spree, right


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New target? New avatar?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



I don't hear no squealin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't hear no squealin!!!



Just wanted her to see what her money shot would look like. 

We need some rain bad. The bottoms are dry and we could see old pig wallows that are dried up right now. Water is the key when it comes to hog hunting, and i think they are staying close to the creek. Things may start slow this year until we get some rain that will allow them to extend their range.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wanted her to see what her money shot would look like.
> 
> We need some rain bad. The bottoms are dry and we could see old pig wallows that are dried up right now. Water is the key when it comes to hog hunting, and i think they are staying close to the creek. Things may start slow this year until we get some rain that will allow them to extend their range.



 Did she touch your nose??? Hope y'all get some rain soon!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Did she touch your nose??? Hope y'all get some rain soon!!!



No, she stayed home and supervised the house cleaning fairy. Fishbait and i spent some quality time trying not to die of heatstroke getting things set up. I'll go thursday of friday( depending on work schedule) and pull trailcam cards to see when they are coming to the feeder.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wanted her to see what her money shot would look like.
> 
> .



That is an awfully big target.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is an awfully big target.



I think I'll refrain from comment and let you own that one all to yourself..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is an awfully big target.



I hope she don't hit that little limb and get off target slightly to the right


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

I hate armadillo's!!!!!!!
RUTTTT!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hate armadillo's!!!!!!!
> RUTTTT!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!



CHOOT IM KEEBS CHOOT IM!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> CHOOT IM KEEBS CHOOT IM!!!!



Dangit,,,,,,,,,you beat me to it!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> CHOOT IM KEEBS CHOOT IM!!!!


 Got the gun by the door, on the ready!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hate armadillo's!!!!!!!
> RUTTTT!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!





turtlebug said:


> CHOOT IM KEEBS CHOOT IM!!!!



Armadillo killin at Keebs!!!

Les go!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Armadillo killin at Keebs!!!
> 
> Les go!!!



Les don't know how to choot dillers...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got the gun by the door, on the ready!!



You'll have more success ridin around the property cuttin donuts in da truck....I done tried to tell RUTT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll have more success ridin around the property cuttin donuts in da truck....I done tried to tell RUTT



Rutt heard you, but he thought you said "eatin donuts" in da truck. So his luck didn't work out so well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hate armadillo's!!!!!!!
> RUTTTT!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!


Be ready right a dark, and go out on patrol!! Right after a rain is the best time!!

You may have to patrol after dark with a good flashlight

A 12 gauge is my weapon of choice!!

They can't see very good, but they can hear fairly good, or feel vibrations in the ground. You can usually get pretty close to em before pulling the trigger


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is an awfully big target.



It's an awfully big idjit sporting that target. 
Naw, these are the locals she'll be dealing with:


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

okay, time to cook some bacon, backstrap, and onion for lunch!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Armadillo killin at Keebs!!!
> 
> Les go!!!


yeah, c'on!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Les don't know how to choot dillers...






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Be ready right a dark, and go out on patrol!! Right after a rain is the best time!!
> 
> You may have to patrol after dark with a good flashlight
> 
> ...


 they be sneaky, for sure......... I have to keep the dogs put up or they'll run it off before I can get to it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, c'on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want for me to show you how to make a pressure trigger for some Diller IED's??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want for me to show you how to make a pressure trigger for some Diller IED's??



How about some chopped up apples sitting on a pile of tannerite? Lets send him out Driveler style!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want for me to show you how to make a pressure trigger for some Diller IED's??


YES!!!


rhbama3 said:


> How about some chopped up apples sitting on a pile of tannerite? Lets send him out Driveler style!


Double YES!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 22, 2011)

Afternoon Drive by,


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Afternoon Drive by,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Afternoon Drive by,



Who let you drive?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who let you drive?



Shhhhhhhh I just sneak out with the keys


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhh I just sneak out with the keys



You been practicin your poopy face yet?? You know, for when you gotta change dem diapers..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been practicin your poopy face yet?? You know, for when you gotta change dem diapers..



They gave me  a diaper changing kit which included  tongs and cloth pin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They gave me  a diaper changing kit which included  tongs and cloth pin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They gave me  a diaper changing kit which included  tongs and cloth pin.




Trow it away...not necessary!! One ankle and the shower is all you'll need


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They gave me  a diaper changing kit which included  tongs and cloth pin.



Just take the baby outside and hose it off. Much easier and less work. They don't roll much.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Trow it away...not necessary!! One ankle and the shower is all you'll need



Wait...hang on to da clothes pin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just take the baby outside and hose it off. Much easier and less work. They don't roll much.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just take the baby outside and hose it off. Much easier and less work. They don't roll much.



I like the way you think


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like the way you think



Just make sure the neighbors ain't watching. Sometimes they got strange idea's about raising chirren.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just take the baby outside and hose it off. Much easier and less work. They don't roll much.



If you spray them uphill they will roll back to your feet when done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like the way you think



Just a word of caution when takin advice from Jeff. Tape that baby's thumbs down at an early age,,,,,,,,,,just sayin..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a word of caution when takin advice from Jeff. Tape that baby's thumbs down at an early age,,,,,,,,,,just sayin..
















 Wait, not so fast....we're gonna need the next generation of Thumblers

I did tape his feet to da bigwheel when he was a youngun, he rode it all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Hey Wobert Woo.......I found you a turkey hunting guide for next year...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=621830


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 22, 2011)

Just put a butt on the smoker.Made my own rub of equal parts cayenne and black pepper,seasoned salt,paprika then double part of brown sugar....hope it's fit to eat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just put a butt on the smoker.Made my own rub of equal parts cayenne and black pepper,seasoned salt,paprika then double part of brown sugar....hope it's fit to eat



Sounds like it'll be perfect..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Wobert Woo.......I found you a turkey hunting guide for next year...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=621830


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Tell me bout it....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Got the grill lit


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me bout it....



Bubbette just got home from the horse show in Columbus. The girls should be getting home soon. Thinking about ordering supper from Outback before we clean up the house. The house cleaner is coming tomorrow so we have to clean tonight. Yeah, i don't understand the logic either.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just got home from the horse show in Columbus. The girls should be getting home soon. Thinking about ordering supper from Outback before we clean up the house. The house cleaner is coming tomorrow so we have to clean tonight. Yeah, i don't understand the logic either.



And all this time, I thought you were the house cleaner


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And all this time, I thought you were the house cleaner



Man, ya'll are a hostile crowd this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, ya'll are a hostile crowd this weekend.




You just have that wonderful ey temperament, now I know why they call you wobbert woo & pookie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, ya'll are a hostile crowd this weekend.



It's the heat..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 22, 2011)

dingdang rabbit....let the san juan out to eat some grass,went to put it back in cage and it scratched my arm and belly....threw it in the shark tank er uh beagle pen.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> dingdang rabbit....let the san juan out to eat some grass,went to put it back in cage and it scratched my arm and belly....threw it in the shark tank er uh beagle pen.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You just have that wonderful ey temperament, now I know why they call you wobbert woo & pookie


i know, i know. I'm like the pillsbury doughboy that everyone pokes in the belly. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the heat..


Well, with the first hog hunt planned next weekend, the chance of rain has jumped to 30% that weekend. Hi's in the 80's is a whole lot better than 95-98 degree's!


----------



## Otis (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just got home from the horse show in Columbus. The girls should be getting home soon. Thinking about ordering supper from Outback before we clean up the house. The house cleaner is coming tomorrow so we have to clean tonight. Yeah, i don't understand the logic either.


 



I use to do that before the HOUSE CLEANER told me to stop. Now I just leave it and love coming home on Fridays!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 22, 2011)

My daughter Tara was reading her lunch menu and said"I like what we are having all week"
My wife responded with....."they might not be having that,it depends on if they're having it"


----------



## Jranger (May 22, 2011)

Holy Cow it was warm today...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 22, 2011)

next time only a teaspoon of cayenne in the rub


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, been a busy weekend.   I worked on my workshop/shed Saturday and all day today.  Got a visit yesterday from Jeff C and J-Man.  Good times and great company!  Got to shoot some pool.  Even got some riding time in!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Spumoni


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi everyone, been a busy weekend.   I worked on my workshop/shed Saturday and all day today.  Got a visit yesterday from Jeff C and J-Man.  Good times and great company!  Got to shoot some pool.  Even got some riding time in!



Make sure that shop is dried in good before Friday........Just sayin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Spumoni



Gazuntight..


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gazuntight..



Ice cream


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Got the electric run in and started putting the insides together.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Spumoni


ummm.....okay. 
I don't speak spanish. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure that shop is dried in good before Friday........Just sayin..


yep. Got hog killing plans so it could get rough!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ummm.....okay.
> I don't speak spanish.
> 
> yep. Got hog killing plans so it could get rough!



Trust me guys, this shop and deck are built to withstand the extremes!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Got the electric run in and started putting the insides together.



sweet!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Whewww!!! Full as a tick.....smokey  poke chops dusted with everglades, grilled corn on the cob, jalapeno enhanced bush's baked beans, some pasta, and Hawaiin bread. No room fer dessert


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Glad that you and Jared could come by yesterday Jeff!      Always enjoy the visits!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ice cream


I could BATHE in ice cream right now, man it's been hot!!
OH, got a text to forward you!



boneboy96 said:


> Trust me guys, this shop and deck are built to withstand the extremes!


 Lookin goooood!!

 dadblasted dillo 1 - Keebs - 0


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Got the electric run in and started putting the insides together.



Looks good!  Wish Fishbait would get busy on something like that.  


EvilRubberDucky gathered all the scrap wood in construction class and he and his teacher built our dog a 6'x8' doghouse.   

I can't wait to see them trying to unload this thing off of the trailer Tuesday afternoon.    




rhbama3 said:


> ummm.....okay.
> I don't speak spanish.
> 
> yep. Got hog killing plans so it could get rough!




Spumoni  

Italian Neopolitan ice cream with pistachio instead of vanilla.  Dats good stuff.


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just got home from the horse show in Columbus. The girls should be getting home soon. Thinking about ordering supper from Outback before we clean up the house. The house cleaner is coming tomorrow so we have to clean tonight. Yeah, i don't understand the logic either.



Uhm, your rule, not mine. 



rhbama3 said:


> i know, i know. I'm like the pillsbury doughboy that everyone pokes in the belly.



Please join me in remembering a great icon. Veteran Pillsbury spokesperson, The Pillsbury Doughboy, died yesterday of a severe yeast infection and complications from repeated pokes to the belly. He was 71. Doughboy was buried in a slightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out, including Mrs. Butterworth, the California Raisins, Hungry Jack, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, Captain Crunch and many others.

The graveside was piled high with flours as long-time friend, Aunt Jemima, delivered the eulogy, describing Doughboy as a man who "never knew how much he was kneaded." 

Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with many turnovers. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, even as a crusty old man, he was still considered a roll model for millions.

Toward the end it was thought he'd raise once again, but he was no tart. 

Doughboy is survived by his second wife, Play Dough. They have two children and one in the oven. The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww!!! Full as a tick.....smokey  poke chops dusted with everglades, grilled corn on the cob, jalapeno enhanced bush's baked beans, some pasta, and Hawaiin bread. No room fer dessert


 where's mine????


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Uhm, your rule, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ice cream


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi everyone, been a busy weekend.   I worked on my workshop/shed Saturday and all day today.  Got a visit yesterday from Jeff C and J-Man.  Good times and great company!  Got to shoot some pool.  Even got some riding time in!



I was a little sad...buncha pool sharks!!! 

Good times, always great company!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Uhm, your rule, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cute Helen!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Someone get the next one started!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was a little sad...buncha pool sharks!!!
> 
> Good times, always great company!!!



You know,,,,,,,,,,,,your avatar has caused an identity crisis for my avatar....


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 22, 2011)

Looks likefun was had at yo house tonight boneboy


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I could BATHE in ice cream right now, man it's been hot!!
> OH, got a text to forward you!
> 
> 
> ...



Bathing in ice cream. That's so loaded Keebs    

Send it on. I got 16 minutes.   






Bubbette said:


> Uhm, your rule, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I thought it was funny but Fishbait and Mini-Me didn't appreciate my interrupting "Sharpay's stupid adventure" to read it to them.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Move along folks...there's nothing to see here...move along!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know,,,,,,,,,,,,your avatar has caused an identity crisis for my avatar....






turtlebug said:


> Bathing in ice cream. That's so loaded Keebs
> 
> Send it on. I got 16 minutes.
> Well I thought it was funny but Fishbait and Mini-Me didn't appreciate my interrupting "Sharpay's stupid adventure" to read it to them.


 Izzz HOT!!  Ok, how 'bout Italian Ice then?
check your phone!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Keebs wins the last post award!       There'll be something special in your mailbox this week!


----------

